# Esta entrevista a Pedro Prieto deberia salir 6 veces al dia en todas las cadenas de tv para que la gente despertara de una puñetera vez del engaño.



## meanboy (1 Ene 2023)

La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50

feliz año a todos!


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Ene 2023)

La producción de energía eólica efectivamente no es tan renovable como pudiera parecer y además tiene consecuencias en la ganadería, como se ha visto en ciertas zonas europeas. Hay granjeros desesperados porque los parques eólicos están enloqueciendo a las vacas.
Tiene mucha razón también cuando dice que con la producción renovable eléctrica no resuelve el tráfico aéreo o el náutico. No puede haber barcos eléctricos.
El apartado que dedica al hidrógeno como combustible tampoco tiene desperdicio. Que es un gas reactivo y forma hidruros con todos los metales, corroyéndolos, que se dan grandes fugas a través de las paredes metálicas de los recipientes que lo contienen, que además cuesta ingentes cantidades de energía producirlo, ..., son algunas de las perlas de la entrevista.
La última parte de la entrevista la dedica a hablar de coches eléctricos y sus numerosos inconvenientes: relativamente baja autonomía, pocas electrolineras para recargar, escasez de litio para la fabricación de las baterías, los 40 kg de cobre necesarios para su cableado eléctrico, escasez de cobre en el mercado mundial por agotamiento del mismo, tal y como está sucediendo en Chile, etc.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Ene 2023)

Cojo sitio en futuro hilo mitico cuando sea evidente a nivel mundial el bluuuuf de la energia


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2023)

No tendremos nada... Y NO SEREMOS FELICES.


----------



## Burbujasredondas (2 Ene 2023)

Muy interesante, lo subo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ene 2023)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Cojo sitio en futuro hilo mitico cuando sea evidente a nivel mundial el bluuuuf de la energia



Pedro Prieto ya lleva siendo mítico muchos años.

Cuando tengo dudas acerca de que el coche eléctrico pueda resolver algo, me pongo sus conferencias sobre el asunto y se me pasa la tontería.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Ene 2023)

Subo para luego leer con tiempo , gracias


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

He visto la entrevista y esta muy bien...
Toda mi vida he deseado vivir de la autosuficiencia, desde mi infancia en el terreno de mi bisabuelo...

¿Cuando será el colapso a no ser que encuentren una piedra filosofal energética?
No lo podemos saber, y lo peor es que somos mortales, lo cual nos hace tomar decisiones acordes con la vida y la muerte...
Dile tu ahora a un tipo gastador de 50 años que se va a tener que poner a comer remolachas, coserse la ropa y lavar a mano la colada...

Un señor de 50 años prefiere ver arder el mundo...

La guerra es inevitable... 

A no ser que saquen un conejo de la chistera...


----------



## midelburgo (2 Ene 2023)

A mi me impresionó este artículo de Pedro Prieto.








Descarbonización al 100% con Sistemas de Energía 100% Renovable Mediante la Conversión de Energía en Gas y la Electrificación Directa


A medida que el mundo avanza por la senda de las llamadas energías renovables, fundamentalmente energía solar fotovoltaica y eólica, se van descubriendo o van saliendo inexorablemente a la luz algunos aspectos fundamentales. Se sigue valorando positivamente, a pesar de la enorme cantidad de informac



www.15-15-15.org





Hasta qué me di cuenta que no era más que una pequeña parte de Thanatia de Antonio Valero e hija. Ahora hay 3 libros con ese título, el original carisimo de 2014 en ingles, la síntesis en forma de entrevista de 2021 y uno nuevo de este año, en inglés (que recogeré en unas horas) o español.


----------



## Ponix (2 Ene 2023)

Una más


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ene 2023)

Recuerdo que mi madre, farmaceutica mayor de 90 años , comentaba avergonzada que en una asignatura de la carrera al dar las notas, entonces no era extraño comunicarlas en clase, le dieron un once. Es lo que mereceria este hilo
Es un video muy duro, aunque discrepo en algunas cosas, aunque he aprendido sobre la extraccion del cobre, lastima que no vaya a tener la repercusion que merece.
Lo he oido mientras visionaba la prensa y seguro que repito la experiencia e indagare sobre el personaje

*+11*


----------



## Kalevala (2 Ene 2023)

Debería estar a todas horas en todas las cadenas, dices.

Y esta,!!!


Pero disfrazado de cambio climático, descarbonizacion, huella de carbono, no comas carne, veganismo, animalismo, agenda 2030, LGTB+, aborto, eutanasia, inmigración, …..


Todas esas políticas están destinadas a disminuir el consumo, no solo de energia sino de todo y a disminuir la población (de momento bajar el crecimiento)

Edito para añadir que la película “don’t look up” “no mires arriba” es una sátira de esto, que la gente no entiende que se acabará la civilización actual.


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Ene 2023)

No conocía a este hombre.

Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Ene 2023)

Un comunista asusta viejas.

De todos modos por si acaso ir buscandoos una casa en el agro con tierras de labor y comprar herramientas manuales de labranza.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La producción de energía eólica efectivamente no es tan renovable como pudiera parecer y además tiene consecuencias en la ganadería, como se ha visto en ciertas zonas europeas. Hay granjeros desesperados porque los parques eólicos están enloqueciendo a las vacas.
> Tiene mucha razón también cuando dice que con la producción renovable eléctrica no resuelve el tráfico aéreo o el náutico. No puede haber barcos eléctricos.



La energía eólica sin el apoyo de la fósil para fabricación de aerogeneradores, transporte, instalación y mantenimiento es una puta mierda. Y ya veréis cuando de aquí a 10-15 años haya que empezar a desmantelar (o a renovar) muchos parques eólicos por el fin de su vida útil. Las montañas de chatarra imposible de reciclar demandarán todavía más energía fósil o instalar vertederos brutales. Todo lo mueve el negociete de la subvención y la religión climática de los dirigentes. Mucho cuidado con los falsos profetas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> La energía eólica sin el apoyo de la fósil para fabricación de aerogeneradores, transporte, instalación y mantenimiento es una puta mierda. Y ya veréis cuando de aquí a 10-15 años haya que empezar a desmantelar (o a renovar) muchos parques eólicos por el fin de su vida útil. Las montañas de chatarra imposible de reciclar demandarán todavía más energía fósil o instalar vertederos brutales. Todo lo mueve el negociete de la subvención y la religión climática de los dirigentes. Mucho cuidado con los falsos profetas.



Y eso sin contar los daños que causa en la ganadería porque ya han salido noticias alarmantes de ganaderos europeos que han perdido sus granjas porque las vacas enloquecían, literalmente. Y los gobiernos en lugar de reconocerlo, multando a los pobres granjeros.


----------



## dcisneros (2 Ene 2023)

El PPP andaba bastante silenciado últimamente porque Antonio Turiel se le adelantó como el gran altavoz decrementista.


----------



## Trurl (2 Ene 2023)

Todas las políticas actuales, la expansión de los negocios online que suministran datos (música, películas, libros online), y su acaparación por las grandes multinacionales, en general de EEUU), todas las guerras y hasta el cobi, son parte del programa para eliminar el 90% de la movilidad privada, con el fin de ahorrar combustible para los suministros de materiales de primera necesidad y para la maquinaria de guerra.

Mientras tanto, sacarán mucho dinero a los acaudalados incautos que compran coches eléctricos de poco e incómodo uso.
Pero que vamos a un mundo con mucha menos energía disponible per cápita sigue pareciendo el destino esperado de la humanidad. Un mundo con mucha menos movilidad, menos fabricación y movimiento de mercancías, un mundo más lento, con servicios intermitentes e inseguros, un mundo de escasez y de mucho trabajo......nada que no se viva ya en muchas regiones del mundo.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Ene 2023)

"Y los politicos lo saben"

Pues fijate que yo lo dudo bastante. Hay políticos con doctorado que se les ve bastante limitados intelectualmente. Porque no les interesa la ciancia y la tecnoogia , conocer la realidad. Les interesa trepar y el poder, no hay nada más en sus vidas desde que ingresaron en las juventudes.

Lo de las carceles también es interesante. Los presos deberían acostarse como las gallinas. No tiene sentido que tengan luz en sus celdas. Y si me apuras ni agua caliente.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Kalevala dijo:


> Debería estar a todas horas en todas las cadenas, dices.
> 
> Y esta,!!!
> 
> ...



Él, Pedro Prieto, y Turiel, también participan de esas mentiras. O bien creen que existe cambio climático y bien lo entienden como una mentira piadosa.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## serie de netflix (2 Ene 2023)

motores gasoleo funcionando con aceite de cocina MANDAN


----------



## Nelsonvigum (2 Ene 2023)

Aún no lo he visto pero me lo veo full.

He visto otras veces a Pedro Prieto y me gusta mucho. No entiendo pq tiene tanta exposición mediática el Turiel mientras que PP apenas es conocido.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2023)

Vais entendiendo ya lo del "coronavirus"??


----------



## oldesnake (2 Ene 2023)

Muy buen video.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



Muy interesante la entrevista. La he visto entera y este hombre dice verdades como catedrales, desde el punto de vista técnico. Los políticos nos están vendiendo la burra, coja y ciega, sencillamente, para que apoyemos medidas que van solo en beneficio de los de arriba. Lo ideal sería decrecer de una manera ordenada, pero todos a la vez, requilibrando el consumo de energía y no despilfarrar en gastos suntuarios y de prestigio, así como ir disminuyendo progresivamente el crecimiento de la población, así como potenciando otras formas de economía e ir disminuyendo el sector servicios lentamente, siempre a nivel de todo el planeta. Pero, soy pesimista, porque actualmente, la tendencia es la contraria y ese decrecimiento ordenado no va a tener lugar. Las fantasías tecno-optimistas de que "todo se va a arreglar" que a diario sacan los medios de comunicación no son más que propaganda vacía, dado que el colapso solo es cuestión de tiempo de seguir por esta vía. ¿Cuánto? Nadie lo sabe realmente, aunque los que mandan sí que lo tienen claro: al final nos espera el abismo y solo tratan de ganar tiempo. Evitar el colapso con medidas previas sería muy duro, máxime porque los recursos son los que son y hay 8.000 millones de personas sobre la tierra y nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles y de un sistema de comunicaciones hipercomplejo es total. Por eso, estamos en una huida hacia adelante que nadie va a parar. Cierto que vivimos en un sistema de derroche brutal y salvaje, que ha adocenado y domesticado a las masas, que las van a pasar muy putas cuando la disponibilidad de energía neta empiece a declinar de manera claramente observable y los de arriba quieran acaparar todo lo posible, con la complicidad de un Estado que está a su servicio exclusivo y dotado de fuerzas armadas legales para imponer su voluntad. De ahí que haya que darle a la impresora para cubrir las carencias, mientras eso se pueda seguir haciendo y el dinero "fiat" valga algo.

Las soluciones que plantea el Sr. Prieto también las veo irreales: dejar de consumir en Europa y EE.UU. para darle esos recursos al África negra sería aún más suicida, porque no haría más que aumentar la explosión demográfica de esos países, que nos acabará devorando (a ellos también), con el aumento de la deforestación y la demanda de alimentos (ni una palabra sobre el crecimiento demográfico de África y otros países, solo que los europeos renunciemos a recursos para dárselos a otros: ahí se le ve al amigo el tufo políticamente correcto y podemita-comunista). Un rollo muy cristiano-marxista de ONG, que solo conduce a aumentar la magnitud del desastre. La mentalidad del ser humano es muy difícil de cambiar: cuesta mucho dinero y mucho tiempo y los africanos no van a dejar de follar sin condón a sus cuatro mujeres y las que pillen (dejémonos de historias rosa, porque el que piense esto, es que vive en el mundo de Yupi). Que los de arriba en Occidente van a renunciar a vivir de puta madre, con sus megamansiones, sus ferraris y sus superyates para que todo el mundo tenga algo más, es todavía más fantasioso (y de los millonarios horteras rusos y árabes más de lo mismo). Que las clases bajas van a adoptar una actitud cooperativa y a repartirse lo que quede es de película de Charlot, eso no se lo cree ni él. Joder, pero si en una comunidad de vecinos hay quien no paga durante años y saca a su perro a cagar al portal. En un caso de colapso energético, ¿qué harán estos vecinos? Aprovecharse de los demás, si no se procede a rebanar cuellos sin mirar atrás contra todo el que dé por culo (si se puede, claro está).

Total: que, en mi humilde opinión, estamos condenados a colapsar, porque el decrecimiento no será posible a nivel general ni nadie estará interesado en ser el primero, para que todos los demás le chupen la sangre en este sistema vampírico. En todo caso, será impuesto por los arriba a los de abajo. En ese sentido van todas las medidas del Covid, Madrid Central, restricción a los vehículos de combustión interna y más que están por venir. Jodiendo a los de abajo, los de arriba podrán seguir ganando tiempo y esperando un milagro tecnológico, si éste llega a producirse. La cuestión es ¿cuánto tiempo nos queda hasta el borde del precipicio? Se nota que la cuesta abajo ya ha empezado.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> He visto la entrevista y esta muy bien...
> Toda mi vida he deseado vivir de la autosuficiencia, desde mi infancia en el terreno de mi bisabuelo...
> 
> ¿Cuando será el colapso a no ser que encuentren una piedra filosofal energética?
> ...



Todos los que quereis ser autosuficientes con un huerto... no habeis plantado un tomate en vuestra vida.... ni habeis visto el campo ni de cerca...


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Ene 2023)

Las ONG en África es como introducir un animal ajeno a un ecosistema.
Es absolutamente anti-ecologista.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ene 2023)

tremending

esto no saldrá en la tele


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Ene 2023)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Todos los que quereis ser autosuficientes con un huerto... no habeis plantado un tomate en vuestra vida.... ni habeis visto el campo ni de cerca...



Sería como la economía de hace un siglo en la España profunda. Algo de trueque con los pescaderos si vives cerca del mar, y sino, a amañarse con lo cultivado y cosechado y poco más. Si sobra algo se vende para comprarte, cada cierto tiempo, algo de ropa, aperos o alimentos que no cultives.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ene 2023)

¿Alguien con sentido comun me puede decir si vale la pena o por lo que leo en los comentarios es la gilipollez malthusiana del peak oil y demas?


----------



## Palpatine (2 Ene 2023)

El petroleo es abiótico, cierro hilo


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (2 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sería como la economía de hace un siglo en la España profunda. Algo de trueque con los pescaderos si vives cerca del mar, y sino, a amañarse con lo cultivado y cosechado y poco más. Si sobra algo se vende para comprarte algo de ropa, aperos o alimentos que no cultives, cada cierto tiempo.



Cuando todo el mundo vivía al limite de la hambruna... os pensáis que el campo se cultiva solo... y que hoy en dia no hace falta maquinaria, o pesticidas para las plagas.... Lo dicho... los autosuficientes... os ponia yo solo un verano con un huerto....


----------



## J90ose (2 Ene 2023)

me lo apunto. luego le echo un vistazo


----------



## Vaisadiñar (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



Veo un comunista peakoilero. Nada que no haya dicho antes el gordo calvo ese del CSIC.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



Gran aporte, pero...

*CARBÓN O DERROICIÓN *


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Ene 2023)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petroleo es abiótico, cierro hilo



como el cobre y el litio.
pero también se acaba


----------



## Debunker (2 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Él, Pedro Prieto, y Turiel, también participan de esas mentiras. O bien creen que existe cambio climático y bien lo entienden como una mentira piadosa.



Suelo estar de acuerdo contigo en casi todo, no en esta ocasión, conozco a Pedro Prieto desde 2002, he leído cientos de artículos de él y debatido muchas veces su visión muy, muy documentada , con él mismo, en la que creo al 100% . Todo, absolutamente todo, lo que nos mantiene y todo este mundo es gracias exclusivamente a la energía, como con todo, hemos entrado en una espiral de consumo (eso de crecer continuamente) y la única energía cierta que tenemos son petróleo y gas y cuentos muchos , desde 2002 he oído o leído sobre energías alternativas por decenas pero nunca ninguna ha aparecido y las llamadas energías verdes son un parche además de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

La Agenda 2030 es precisamente por este problema y no el CC a pesar de ser cierto que el CC haberlo háylo por ciertos fenómenos que yo ya he empezado a dudar que se den por naturaleza con la cantidad de manipulación climática que hay o sea por la geoingeniería.

Reconozco que tenemos que decrecer y va a ser jodido, pero no como quieren los de la Agenda 2030 , eso es otra cuestión.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Ene 2023)

Marditos Goyinazos!! Vamos a reduciros a 485 minolles si o si, haceos a la idea YA!


----------



## Palpatine (2 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> como el cobre y el litio.
> pero también se acaba



El cobre y el litio no sé pero el petroleo si


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ene 2023)

> Tiene mucha razón también cuando dice que con la producción renovable eléctrica no resuelve el tráfico aéreo o el náutico. No puede haber barcos eléctricos.



efectivamente , por el teorema de Tesla-Stokes es TOTALMENTE imposible poner una bateria a un barco...es inutil que lo intenten estan condenados al fracaso...


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Todos los que quereis ser autosuficientes con un huerto... no habeis plantado un tomate en vuestra vida.... ni habeis visto el campo ni de cerca...



Tengo 10 hectáreas de bosque, 5 de tierras fértiles llanas, he trabajado de jornalero en invernaderos, viñas, de jardinero, podando, he tenido huerta casi todos los años de mi vida, gallinas, codornices...
He matado cerdos, pollos, corderos...
Y he estudiado un módulo de Agricultura intensiva...

Algo más viejo ridículo???

He cazado, pescado, cojo setas de mil tipos, hierbas para infusiones emplastos...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tengo 10 hectáreas de bosque, 5 de tierras fértiles llanas, he trabajado de jornalero en invernaderos, viñas, de jardinero, podando, he tenido huerta casi todos los años de mi vida, gallinas, codornices...
> He matado cerdos, pollos, corderos...
> Y he estudiado un módulo de Agricultura intensiva...
> 
> ...



joder eres como un jornalero-hingiñiero , le felicito y me maravillo...


----------



## midelburgo (2 Ene 2023)

Vaisadiñar dijo:


> Veo un comunista peakoilero. Nada que no haya dicho antes el gordo calvo ese del CSIC.



Es que los únicos que se están tomando esto en serio en Europa son de izquierdas. Y además quieren hacer la robolusion aprovechando el predicamento.
Es curioso, porque en USA los preppers son más bien de derechas. Pero claro un libertario de allá es muy diferente de un anarquista de acá.
Por cierto que como en la guerra civil, al final se liaran entre los colapso-comunistas apegados al marxismo y los anarquistas de tipo Félix Rodrigo Mora, que para mí dicen cosas bastante más sensatas que los primeros (están contra el feminacismo y la sustitución étnica). Por aquí tenemos al forero Alex Cosma predicando estilo testigos de Jehová.
En realidad mucho depende de la unidad política de supervivencia, los barrios urbanos probablemente caigan en manos de los marxistas, mientras al rural le irá mejor con un sistema asamblario y anarquista.
Ambos sistemas no tendrán problemas con la eliminación de un 70-90% de ciudadanos inútiles, incapaces de adaptarse.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> joder eres como un jornalero-hingiñiero , le felicito y me maravillo...



No es por tirarme flores... 

Más bien soy el hijo zopenco de un ingeniero electrónico con una biblioteca en casa de casi un millar de ejemplares... 
Siempre preferi la sencillez de la naturaleza, su terca forma de supervivencia... 
No quiero ser un ciudadano...


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ene 2023)

lo meto aqui aunque no desmiente nada del hilo

sustituye escasez por DISPONIBILIDAD y tienes la misma situacion
pero al menos quita algunos MITOS PACO DE MIERDA





aqui la entrevista completa.


----------



## meanboy (2 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Muy interesante la entrevista. La he visto entera y este hombre dice verdades como catedrales, desde el punto de vista técnico. Los políticos nos están vendiendo la burra, coja y ciega, sencillamente, para que apoyemos medidas que van solo en beneficio de los de arriba. Lo ideal sería decrecer de una manera ordenada, pero todos a la vez, requilibrando el consumo de energía y no despilfarrar en gastos suntuarios y de prestigio, así como ir disminuyendo progresivamente el crecimiento de la población, así como potenciando otras formas de economía e ir disminuyendo el sector servicios lentamente, siempre a nivel de todo el planeta. Pero, soy pesimista, porque actualmente, la tendencia es la contraria y ese decrecimiento ordenado no va a tener lugar. Las fantasías tecno-optimistas de que "todo se va a arreglar" que a diario sacan los medios de comunicación no son más que propaganda vacía, dado que el colapso solo es cuestión de tiempo de seguir por esta vía. ¿Cuánto? Nadie lo sabe realmente, aunque los que mandan sí que lo tienen claro: al final nos espera el abismo y solo tratan de ganar tiempo. Evitar el colapso con medidas previas sería muy duro, máxime porque los recursos son los que son y hay 8.000 millones de personas sobre la tierra y nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles y de un sistema de comunicaciones hipercomplejo es total. Por eso, estamos en una huida hacia adelante que nadie va a parar. Cierto que vivimos en un sistema de derroche brutal y salvaje, que ha adocenado y domesticado a las masas, que las van a pasar muy putas cuando la disponibilidad de energía neta empiece a declinar de manera claramente observable y los de arriba quieran acaparar todo lo posible, con la complicidad de un Estado que está a su servicio exclusivo y dotado de fuerzas armadas legales para imponer su voluntad. De ahí que haya que darle a la impresora para cubrir las carencias, mientras eso se pueda seguir haciendo y el dinero "fiat" valga algo.
> 
> Las soluciones que plantea el Sr. Prieto también las veo irreales: dejar de consumir en Europa y EE.UU. para darle esos recursos al África negra sería aún más suicida, porque no haría más que aumentar la explosión demográfica de esos países, que nos acabará devorando (a ellos también), con el aumento de la deforestación y la demanda de alimentos (ni una palabra sobre el crecimiento demográfico de África y otros países, solo que los europeos renunciemos a recursos para dárselos a otros: ahí se le ve al amigo el tufo políticamente correcto y podemita-comunista). Un rollo muy cristiano-marxista de ONG, que solo conduce a aumentar la magnitud del desastre. La mentalidad del ser humano es muy difícil de cambiar: cuesta mucho dinero y mucho tiempo y los africanos no van a dejar de follar sin condón a sus cuatro mujeres y las que pillen (dejémonos de historias rosa, porque el que piense esto, es que vive en el mundo de Yupi). Que los de arriba en Occidente van a renunciar a vivir de puta madre, con sus megamansiones, sus ferraris y sus superyates para que todo el mundo tenga algo más, es todavía más fantasioso (y de los millonarios horteras rusos y árabes más de lo mismo). Que las clases bajas van a adoptar una actitud cooperativa y a repartirse lo que quede es de película de Charlot, eso no se lo cree ni él. Joder, pero si en una comunidad de vecinos hay quien no paga durante años y saca a su perro a cagar al portal. En un caso de colapso energético, ¿qué harán estos vecinos? Aprovecharse de los demás, si no se procede a rebanar cuellos sin mirar atrás contra todo el que dé por culo (si se puede, claro está).
> 
> Total: que, en mi humilde opinión, estamos condenados a colapsar, porque el decrecimiento no será posible a nivel general ni nadie estará interesado en ser el primero, para que todos los demás le chupen la sangre en este sistema vampírico. En todo caso, será impuesto por los arriba a los de abajo. En ese sentido van todas las medidas del Covid, Madrid Central, restricción a los vehículos de combustión interna y más que están por venir. Jodiendo a los de abajo, los de arriba podrán seguir ganando tiempo y esperando un milagro tecnológico, si éste llega a producirse. La cuestión es ¿cuánto tiempo nos queda hasta el borde del precipicio? Se nota que la cuesta abajo ya ha empezado.


----------



## ESC (2 Ene 2023)

midelburgo dijo:


> En realidad mucho depende de la unidad política de supervivencia, los barrios urbanos probablemente caigan en manos de los marxistas, mientras al rural le irá mejor con un sistema asamblario y anarquista.
> Ambos sistemas no tendrán problemas con la eliminación de un 70-90% de ciudadanos inútiles, incapaces de adaptarse.



O nos llevan a una era de hiper-control gracias a las CBDC, tanto del sistema monetario a gran escala basado en deuda como ejerciendo un control ciudadano. Cierto global socialismo extraño, por definirlo de alguna forma.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 Ene 2023)

Luego diréis que me repito y tal, pero lo más adecuado que se puede decir al respecto de la energía (o cualquier otro asunto clave) es que da absolutamente igual lo que digáis en este foro, porque las decisiones, sean las que sean, las tomará quien detenta el PODER, es decir, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. Y dará igual si lo que hace dicho dúo está bien o mal, si se basa en verdades o mentiras, porque vosotros YA HABÉIS DECIDIDO obedecer y nada más. No os interesa ni la verdad, ni asumir responsabilidades ni nada, sólo os interesa la COMODIDAD, sobre todo la mental, la más nociva e infrahumanizante de todas.

En mi caso sí es lógico usar parte de mi tiempo en PENSAR el futuro, porque propongo una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas soberanas; pero no termino de entender por qué dedicáis un solo minuto de vuestra vida para debatir sobre asuntos sobre los que, VOLUNTARIAMENTE, habéis decidido no tener ni voz ni voto.

Eso sí es moral de esclavo (no lo que decís unos u otros para criticaros)... Dentro del mundo esclavo lo normal es que unos esclavos quieran ser o parecer mejores esclavos que otros a ojos del esclavista. Lo de luchar entre todos para conquistar nuestra libertad... eso no suele suceder, y es lo que yo os ofrezco.

El pre-requisito para dejar de ser esclavo es querer la libertad, no la venganza, ni la revancha, y mucho menos la comodidad...


----------



## MOCHIL0 (2 Ene 2023)

Trurl dijo:


> Todas las políticas actuales, la expansión de los negocios online que suministran datos (música, películas, libros online), y su acaparación por las grandes multinacionales, en general de EEUU), todas las guerras y hasta el cobi, son parte del programa para eliminar el 90% de la movilidad privada, con el fin de ahorrar combustible para los suministros de materiales de primera necesidad y para la maquinaria de guerra.
> 
> Mientras tanto, sacarán mucho dinero a los acaudalados incautos que compran coches eléctricos de poco e incómodo uso.
> Pero que vamos a un mundo con mucha menos energía disponible per cápita sigue pareciendo el destino esperado de la humanidad. Un mundo con mucha menos movilidad, menos fabricación y movimiento de mercancías, un mundo más lento, con servicios intermitentes e inseguros, un mundo de escasez y de mucho trabajo......nada que no se viva ya en muchas regiones del mundo.



un mundo de... un mundo de... blablabla


----------



## midelburgo (2 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Muy interesante la entrevista. La he visto entera y este hombre dice verdades como catedrales, desde el punto de vista técnico. Los políticos nos están vendiendo la burra, coja y ciega, sencillamente, para que apoyemos medidas que van solo en beneficio de los de arriba. Lo ideal sería decrecer de una manera ordenada, pero todos a la vez, requilibrando el consumo de energía y no despilfarrar en gastos suntuarios y de prestigio, así como ir disminuyendo progresivamente el crecimiento de la población, así como potenciando otras formas de economía e ir disminuyendo el sector servicios lentamente, siempre a nivel de todo el planeta. Pero, soy pesimista, porque actualmente, la tendencia es la contraria y ese decrecimiento ordenado no va a tener lugar. Las fantasías tecno-optimistas de que "todo se va a arreglar" que a diario sacan los medios de comunicación no son más que propaganda vacía, dado que el colapso solo es cuestión de tiempo de seguir por esta vía. ¿Cuánto? Nadie lo sabe realmente, aunque los que mandan sí que lo tienen claro: al final nos espera el abismo y solo tratan de ganar tiempo. Evitar el colapso con medidas previas sería muy duro, máxime porque los recursos son los que son y hay 8.000 millones de personas sobre la tierra y nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles y de un sistema de comunicaciones hipercomplejo es total. Por eso, estamos en una huida hacia adelante que nadie va a parar. Cierto que vivimos en un sistema de derroche brutal y salvaje, que ha adocenado y domesticado a las masas, que las van a pasar muy putas cuando la disponibilidad de energía neta empiece a declinar de manera claramente observable y los de arriba quieran acaparar todo lo posible, con la complicidad de un Estado que está a su servicio exclusivo y dotado de fuerzas armadas legales para imponer su voluntad. De ahí que haya que darle a la impresora para cubrir las carencias, mientras eso se pueda seguir haciendo y el dinero "fiat" valga algo.
> 
> Las soluciones que plantea el Sr. Prieto también las veo irreales: dejar de consumir en Europa y EE.UU. para darle esos recursos al África negra sería aún más suicida, porque no haría más que aumentar la explosión demográfica de esos países, que nos acabará devorando (a ellos también), con el aumento de la deforestación y la demanda de alimentos (ni una palabra sobre el crecimiento demográfico de África y otros países, solo que los europeos renunciemos a recursos para dárselos a otros: ahí se le ve al amigo el tufo políticamente correcto y podemita-comunista). Un rollo muy cristiano-marxista de ONG, que solo conduce a aumentar la magnitud del desastre. La mentalidad del ser humano es muy difícil de cambiar: cuesta mucho dinero y mucho tiempo y los africanos no van a dejar de follar sin condón a sus cuatro mujeres y las que pillen (dejémonos de historias rosa, porque el que piense esto, es que vive en el mundo de Yupi). Que los de arriba en Occidente van a renunciar a vivir de puta madre, con sus megamansiones, sus ferraris y sus superyates para que todo el mundo tenga algo más, es todavía más fantasioso (y de los millonarios horteras rusos y árabes más de lo mismo). Que las clases bajas van a adoptar una actitud cooperativa y a repartirse lo que quede es de película de Charlot, eso no se lo cree ni él. Joder, pero si en una comunidad de vecinos hay quien no paga durante años y saca a su perro a cagar al portal. En un caso de colapso energético, ¿qué harán estos vecinos? Aprovecharse de los demás, si no se procede a rebanar cuellos sin mirar atrás contra todo el que dé por culo (si se puede, claro está).
> 
> Total: que, en mi humilde opinión, estamos condenados a colapsar, porque el decrecimiento no será posible a nivel general ni nadie estará interesado en ser el primero, para que todos los demás le chupen la sangre en este sistema vampírico. En todo caso, será impuesto por los arriba a los de abajo. En ese sentido van todas las medidas del Covid, Madrid Central, restricción a los vehículos de combustión interna y más que están por venir. Jodiendo a los de abajo, los de arriba podrán seguir ganando tiempo y esperando un milagro tecnológico, si éste llega a producirse. La cuestión es ¿cuánto tiempo nos queda hasta el borde del precipicio? Se nota que la cuesta abajo ya ha empezado.



Hay quien ya ha clasificado las diferentes posturas. 








La Transición Renovable durante el Colapso


Carlos de Castro analiza los cuatro escenarios básicos de una transición hacia un mundo 100% renovable.



www.15-15-15.org




Como se suele decir, habrá que prepararse para el colapso, esperando que se quede en decrecimiento.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (2 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> La energía eólica sin el apoyo de la fósil para fabricación de aerogeneradores, transporte, instalación y mantenimiento es una puta mierda. Y ya veréis cuando de aquí a 10-15 años haya que empezar a desmantelar (o a renovar) muchos parques eólicos por el fin de su vida útil. Las montañas de chatarra imposible de reciclar demandarán todavía más energía fósil o instalar vertederos brutales. Todo lo mueve el negociete de la subvención y la religión climática de los dirigentes. Mucho cuidado con los falsos profetas.



Se hacen "güenos güjeros" y ya está reciclado el molinillo.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tengo 10 hectáreas de bosque, 5 de tierras fértiles llanas, he trabajado de jornalero en invernaderos, viñas, de jardinero, podando, he tenido huerta casi todos los años de mi vida, gallinas, codornices...
> He matado cerdos, pollos, corderos...
> Y he estudiado un módulo de Agricultura intensiva...
> 
> ...



Junto a tus tierras de Kuartango, no hay ninguna parcela lindante con una casa, borda o ruina ???, si eso existe la solucion es facil !!!.


----------



## meusac (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



gracias por el enlace, me he visto la última parte


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



Otro apocalíptico promotor de la pobreza socialista mediante los caballos de Troya del ecologismo y animalismo. 


A pastar.


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Ene 2023)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Se hacen "güenos güjeros" y ya está reciclado el molinillo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313465
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313467




Porque no se puede reciclar ?


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Ene 2023)

malthusianismo del de toda la vida, nos vamos a morir cien veces y tal

esta vez con fecha 2030, de hecho el tipo señala esa facha en la que estaremos tós colapsaos, por supuesto...


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tengo 10 hectáreas de bosque, 5 de tierras fértiles llanas, he trabajado de jornalero en invernaderos, viñas, de jardinero, podando, he tenido huerta casi todos los años de mi vida, gallinas, codornices...
> He matado cerdos, pollos, corderos...
> Y he estudiado un módulo de Agricultura intensiva...
> 
> ...



Eres Bizkaiputxi ostia


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (2 Ene 2023)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Porque no se puede reciclar ?



Existen aún en desarrollo algunos procesos de reciclaje de la fibra de carbono pero actualmente lo más rentable es simplemente enterrarlos bajo tierra. 

La dura travesía hacia la reutilización de la fibra de carbono


----------



## Turguéniev (2 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La producción de energía eólica efectivamente no es tan renovable como pudiera parecer y además tiene consecuencias en la ganadería, como se ha visto en ciertas zonas europeas. Hay granjeros desesperados porque los parques eólicos están enloqueciendo a las vacas.
> Tiene mucha razón también cuando dice que con la producción renovable eléctrica no resuelve el tráfico aéreo o el náutico. No puede haber barcos eléctricos.
> El apartado que dedica al hidrógeno como combustible tampoco tiene desperdicio. Que es un gas reactivo y forma hidruros con todos los metales, corroyéndolos, que se dan grandes fugas a través de las paredes metálicas de los recipientes que lo contienen, que además cuesta ingentes cantidades de energía producirlo, ..., son algunas de las perlas de la entrevista.
> La última parte de la entrevista la dedica a hablar de coches eléctricos y sus numerosos inconvenientes: relativamente baja autonomía, pocas electrolineras para recargar, escasez de litio para la fabricación de las baterías, los 40 kg de cobre necesarios para su cableado eléctrico, escasez de cobre en el mercado mundial por agotamiento del mismo, tal y como está sucediendo en Chile, etc.



También te digo que lo del coche eléctrico cero problemas. El objetivo no es que tengais un Tesla, es no tener coche alguno. Los eléctricos pa los ricos y pa nosotros el coche de San Fernando.


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Un comunista asusta viejas.
> 
> De todos modos por si acaso ir buscandoos una casa en el agro con tierras de labor y comprar herramientas manuales de labranza.



Me ha parecido algo rojillo, sí, aunque no deja de tener razón en buena parte de lo que dice. Pero le pasa como a Turiel, que están deseando por motivos filosófico-ideológicos que haya un empobrecimiento general, y eso enturbia algo su discurso, que sin embargo tiene apuntes certeros. Digamos que aciertan donde la realidad coincide con sus deseos.


----------



## SolyCalma (2 Ene 2023)

Joder, que bien hablaba Franco, no me extraña que lo quisieran sacar de la tumba.


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Muy interesante la entrevista. La he visto entera y este hombre dice verdades como catedrales, desde el punto de vista técnico. Los políticos nos están vendiendo la burra, coja y ciega, sencillamente, para que apoyemos medidas que van solo en beneficio de los de arriba. Lo ideal sería decrecer de una manera ordenada, pero todos a la vez, requilibrando el consumo de energía y no despilfarrar en gastos suntuarios y de prestigio, así como ir disminuyendo progresivamente el crecimiento de la población, así como potenciando otras formas de economía e ir disminuyendo el sector servicios lentamente, siempre a nivel de todo el planeta. Pero, soy pesimista, porque actualmente, la tendencia es la contraria y ese decrecimiento ordenado no va a tener lugar. Las fantasías tecno-optimistas de que "todo se va a arreglar" que a diario sacan los medios de comunicación no son más que propaganda vacía, dado que el colapso solo es cuestión de tiempo de seguir por esta vía. ¿Cuánto? Nadie lo sabe realmente, aunque los que mandan sí que lo tienen claro: al final nos espera el abismo y solo tratan de ganar tiempo. Evitar el colapso con medidas previas sería muy duro, máxime porque los recursos son los que son y hay 8.000 millones de personas sobre la tierra y nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles y de un sistema de comunicaciones hipercomplejo es total. Por eso, estamos en una huida hacia adelante que nadie va a parar. Cierto que vivimos en un sistema de derroche brutal y salvaje, que ha adocenado y domesticado a las masas, que las van a pasar muy putas cuando la disponibilidad de energía neta empiece a declinar de manera claramente observable y los de arriba quieran acaparar todo lo posible, con la complicidad de un Estado que está a su servicio exclusivo y dotado de fuerzas armadas legales para imponer su voluntad. De ahí que haya que darle a la impresora para cubrir las carencias, mientras eso se pueda seguir haciendo y el dinero "fiat" valga algo.
> 
> Las soluciones que plantea el Sr. Prieto también las veo irreales: dejar de consumir en Europa y EE.UU. para darle esos recursos al África negra sería aún más suicida, porque no haría más que aumentar la explosión demográfica de esos países, que nos acabará devorando (a ellos también), con el aumento de la deforestación y la demanda de alimentos (ni una palabra sobre el crecimiento demográfico de África y otros países, solo que los europeos renunciemos a recursos para dárselos a otros: ahí se le ve al amigo el tufo políticamente correcto y podemita-comunista). Un rollo muy cristiano-marxista de ONG, que solo conduce a aumentar la magnitud del desastre. La mentalidad del ser humano es muy difícil de cambiar: cuesta mucho dinero y mucho tiempo y los africanos no van a dejar de follar sin condón a sus cuatro mujeres y las que pillen (dejémonos de historias rosa, porque el que piense esto, es que vive en el mundo de Yupi). Que los de arriba en Occidente van a renunciar a vivir de puta madre, con sus megamansiones, sus ferraris y sus superyates para que todo el mundo tenga algo más, es todavía más fantasioso (y de los millonarios horteras rusos y árabes más de lo mismo). Que las clases bajas van a adoptar una actitud cooperativa y a repartirse lo que quede es de película de Charlot, eso no se lo cree ni él. Joder, pero si en una comunidad de vecinos hay quien no paga durante años y saca a su perro a cagar al portal. En un caso de colapso energético, ¿qué harán estos vecinos? Aprovecharse de los demás, si no se procede a rebanar cuellos sin mirar atrás contra todo el que dé por culo (si se puede, claro está).
> 
> Total: que, en mi humilde opinión, estamos condenados a colapsar, porque el decrecimiento no será posible a nivel general ni nadie estará interesado en ser el primero, para que todos los demás le chupen la sangre en este sistema vampírico. En todo caso, será impuesto por los arriba a los de abajo. En ese sentido van todas las medidas del Covid, Madrid Central, restricción a los vehículos de combustión interna y más que están por venir. Jodiendo a los de abajo, los de arriba podrán seguir ganando tiempo y esperando un milagro tecnológico, si éste llega a producirse. La cuestión es ¿cuánto tiempo nos queda hasta el borde del precipicio? Se nota que la cuesta abajo ya ha empezado.



Yo creo que el timing tiene dos fechas-hitos básicas: 2030 y 2050.

En 2030 ya será obvio para todos que el decrecimiento es inevitable, de ahí el rollo de la famisa agenda de las elites judeomasónicas. Pero no será hasta en torno mediados de siglo que habrá debacle total, fin de internet incluído.

La década de 2050 a 2060 es la que parece que barajan muchos expertos de diversos campos y países, y ya la barajan dede hace años, infirmes de la CIA que se filtran como globos-sonda incluídos.

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que habrá colapso desordenado y por las bravas, el decrecimiento regulado y ordenado es imposible.


----------



## Trucha (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!




No tengo ni idea de quién es ese señor, pero en cuanto he visto que se ha puesto a hacer predicciones, he cerrado el vídeo.

Hacer predicciones es muy difícil, especialmente cuando se trata del futuro.


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> Suelo estar de acuerdo contigo en casi todo, no en esta ocasión, conozco a Pedro Prieto desde 2002, he leído cientos de artículos de él y debatido muchas veces su visión muy, muy documentada , con él mismo, en la que creo al 100% . Todo, absolutamente todo, lo que nos mantiene y todo este mundo es gracias exclusivamente a la energía, como con todo, hemos entrado en una espiral de consumo (eso de crecer continuamente) y la única energía cierta que tenemos son petróleo y gas y cuentos muchos , desde 2002 he oído o leído sobre energías alternativas por decenas pero nunca ninguna ha aparecido y las llamadas energías verdes son un parche además de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
> 
> La Agenda 2030 es precisamente por este problema y no el CC a pesar de ser cierto que el CC haberlo háylo por ciertos fenómenos que yo ya he empezado a dudar que se den por naturaleza con la cantidad de manipulación climática que hay o sea por la geoingeniería.
> 
> Reconozco que tenemos que decrecer y va a ser jodido, pero no como quieren los de la Agenda 2030 , eso es otra cuestión.



Para ser exactos no es que "tengamos que decrecer",esa expresión tiene ciertas connotaciones ideológico-religioso-morales.Es que vamos a decrecer sí o sí, por pura necesidad fáctica de ausencia de suficiente energía barata para mantener el actual tren.


----------



## George Orwell (2 Ene 2023)

Está realmente bien la entrevista.
Hay una parte en la que disiento (donde muestra su trasfondo comunista) hablando sobre la sanidad. Se pasa varios minutos dando jabón a la concepción de la sanidad de Mao y la Cuba castrista. Por supuesto, habla de no recortar en sanidad con la boca pequeña y diciendo que antes hay que tocar otros palos (aquí los que también entonan la perorata religioso-ambientalista le darían hasta en el cielo de la boca). Pero, de fondo, flota en el ambiente el tufo a justificar penurias socialistas vestidas de "coto al consumismo".

Dicho esto, en la parte del análisis energético, vehículo eléctrico y redes es una opinión muy interesante.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Yo creo que el timing tiene dos fechas-hitos básicas: 2030 y 2050.
> 
> En 2030 ya será obvio para todos que el decrecimiento es inevitable, de ahí el rollo de la famisa agenda de las elites judeomasónicas. Pero no será hasta en torno mediados de siglo que habrá debacle total, fin de internet incluído.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que son dos fechas emblemáticas y al tiempo marcan unas etapas que parece iremos "quemando".


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ene 2023)

y por que no se saca el hidrogeno del agua ?
cuesta mas en terminos de energia ?
por que hay que sacarlo del metano ?

vale lo explica al final


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Ene 2023)

Furymundo dijo:


> y por que no se saca el hidrogeno del agua ?
> cuesta mas en terminos de energia ?
> por que hay que sacarlo del metano ?
> 
> vale lo explica al final



El hidrógeno es la próxima gran estafa.

El hidrógeno es un vector. La tubería que se está haciendo para transportar hidrógeno es una estupidez. Es más barato y eficiente transportar la energía eléctrica y que se haga la electrolisis en destino que llevar el hidrógeno.

Bueno ya es estúpido hacer la electrolisis porque pasas de tener X julios de Energía eléctrica a X/3 julios en hidrógeno.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ene 2023)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> El hidrógeno es la próxima gran estafa.
> 
> El hidrógeno es un vector. La tubería que se está haciendo para transportar hidrógeno es una estupidez. Es más barato y eficiente transportar la energía eléctrica y que se haga la electrolisis en destino que llevar el hidrógeno.
> 
> Bueno ya es estúpido hacer la electrolisis porque pasas de tener X julios de Energía eléctrica a X/3 julios en hidrógeno.



a este le funciona


----------



## Murnau (2 Ene 2023)

Kalevala dijo:


> Debería estar a todas horas en todas las cadenas, dices.
> 
> Y esta,!!!
> 
> ...



Pero entonces, por qué siguen permitiendo ingentes y absurdos gastos de energía: viajes de postureo, fútbol, mundiales, conciertos. Una vez leí que detrás del consumo de energía de los aviones, en segundo lugar estaban los equipos de iluminación y sonido de estadios, conciertos y espectáculos. Por qué permiten carreras de coches y motos, por qué permiten el reguetton, la energía solo debería destinarse a la buena música. Por qué permiten la telebasura, eso ahorraría miles de toneladas de energía. Por qué tiran los alimentos, producir más consume muchísima energía. Por qué permiten la fabricación de vehículos que consumen muchísima energía, y no sólo utilitarios. Por qué permiten instagram y redes de perrapvtas, eso consume millones de toneladas de energía en servidores e infraestructura. Por qué hay plástico por todas partes? No digo que te lo vendan, digo por qué siquiera estamos rodeados de plástico, si no hay energía. Por qué permiten que funcionarios inútiles enciendan las farolas de día. Ya puestos, por qué permiten la existencia de funcionarios? Son un consumo de energía desorbitado que no produce nada. Por qué importan toneladas de moronegros, no producen nada, solo consumen energía.

Y así podría seguir todo el día.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tengo 10 hectáreas de bosque, 5 de tierras fértiles llanas, he trabajado de jornalero en invernaderos, viñas, de jardinero, podando, he tenido huerta casi todos los años de mi vida, gallinas, codornices...
> He matado cerdos, pollos, corderos...
> Y he estudiado un módulo de Agricultura intensiva...
> 
> ...



Y todo eso se perderá como lágrimas en la lluvia porque a la Nekane de turno, frígida y más fea que un pie, quien en realidad le hace mojar las bragas, lo poco que las moja, es ese negro zumbón que baila tan bien salsa.

Tanto "aberchalismo" y tiros a traición para terminar como siempre. Si es que.....


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ene 2023)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> *Todos los que quereis ser autosuficientes* con un huerto... no habeis plantado un tomate en vuestra vida.... ni habeis visto el campo ni de cerca...




Antes del petróleo también había vida. Era muy dura, pero había vida.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ene 2023)

Trucha dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de quién es ese señor, pero en cuanto he visto que se ha puesto a hacer predicciones, he cerrado el vídeo.
> 
> Hacer predicciones es muy difícil, especialmente cuando se trata del futuro.




Tranquilo, otros ya las hacen por ti:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ene 2023)

George Orwell dijo:


> Está realmente bien la entrevista.
> Hay una parte en la que disiento* (donde muestra su trasfondo comunista)* hablando sobre la sanidad. Se pasa varios minutos dando jabón a la concepción de la sanidad de Mao y la Cuba castrista. Por supuesto, habla de no recortar en sanidad con la boca pequeña y diciendo que antes hay que tocar otros palos (aquí los que también entonan la perorata religioso-ambientalista le darían hasta en el cielo de la boca). Pero, de fondo, flota en el ambiente el tufo a justificar penurias socialistas vestidas de "coto al consumismo".
> 
> Dicho esto, en la parte del análisis energético, vehículo eléctrico y redes es una opinión muy interesante.




Todos tenemos nuestra luces y sombras. Alguien puede ser muy lúcido en unos temas y un cegado en otros muchos. Pedro Prieto es rojillo. Hay por ahí artículos suyos mostrando su simpatía por Castro y lo que hizo en Cuba ¿WTF?

Es como Turiel, que dice que es científico y sin embargo es un covidiano que cree que existe el COVID ¿y dónde está localizado el virus señor Turiel? ¿En qué microscopio lo podemos ver atrapado en una mascarilla señor Turiel?


----------



## DonManuel (2 Ene 2023)

Os veo muy flipados con las cosas que dice un COMUNISTA cuyo mensaje es que hay que DECRECER y REPARTIR energía. Las cosas técnicas que dice eran correctas hace TRES DÉCADAS, pero ya no; está DESFASADO. Es un viejo que vende que la tecnología evoluciona para mal, nunca para bien. Que sí, que las renovables son un timo. Pero también son un timo las soluciones que él propone.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tengo 10 hectáreas de bosque, 5 de tierras fértiles llanas, he trabajado de jornalero en invernaderos, viñas, de jardinero, podando, he tenido huerta casi todos los años de mi vida, gallinas, codornices...
> He matado cerdos, pollos, corderos...
> Y he estudiado un módulo de Agricultura intensiva...
> 
> ...



Suerte que tienes, porque además de tierra sabes lo esencial. Lo único que te falta es armarte, porque vas a tener que salir al campo como lo hacían los castellanos en la Reconquista en tierras de frontera, con lanza y espada.

Piensa en autoconsumo y lo demás 'añadidura', porque es mucha tierra. Veremos también aumentar el empleo de mano de obra en el campo


----------



## M. Priede (2 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> Suelo estar de acuerdo contigo en casi todo, no en esta ocasión, conozco a Pedro Prieto desde 2002, he leído cientos de artículos de él y debatido muchas veces su visión muy, muy documentada , con él mismo, en la que creo al 100% . Todo, absolutamente todo, lo que nos mantiene y todo este mundo es gracias exclusivamente a la energía, como con todo, hemos entrado en una espiral de consumo (eso de crecer continuamente) y la única energía cierta que tenemos son petróleo y gas y cuentos muchos , desde 2002 he oído o leído sobre energías alternativas por decenas pero nunca ninguna ha aparecido y las llamadas energías verdes son un parche además de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
> 
> La Agenda 2030 es precisamente por este problema y no el CC a pesar de ser cierto que el CC haberlo háylo por ciertos fenómenos que yo ya he empezado a dudar que se den por naturaleza con la cantidad de manipulación climática que hay o sea por la geoingeniería.
> 
> Reconozco que tenemos que decrecer y va a ser jodido, pero no como quieren los de la Agenda 2030 , eso es otra cuestión.



No me rebates; estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dice P. Prieto salvo en lo del Cambio Climático, que él lo repite constantemente. No sé si se lo cree o no, pero que lo repite, sí, al menos hasta hace bien poco.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> Os veo muy flipados con las cosas que dice un COMUNISTA cuyo mensaje es que hay que DECRECER y REPARTIR energía.* Las cosas técnicas que dice eran correctas hace TRES DÉCADAS, pero ya no; está DESFASADO*. Es un viejo que vende que la tecnología evoluciona para mal, nunca para bien. Que sí, que las renovables son un timo. Pero también son un timo las soluciones que él propone.




Pues podrías hacer un desglose y mostrar todos esos miles de errores.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Un comunista asusta viejas.
> 
> De todos modos por si acaso ir buscandoos una casa en el agro con tierras de labor y comprar herramientas manuales de labranza.



Los fondos “buitre” (como les gusta decir a los rojopaletos) llevan 2 años comprando tierras de cultivo como si no hubiera mañana, mientras sus votantes como @peewee van a un Starbucks y se creen listos y modernos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!




¿Tú estás loco o qué? Ponen eso en vez de la Anarosa, y a las 13:00 tienes a las masas de langostos y cuñaos asaltando gasolineras, supermercados y liándola pardísima.

Como ya ha dicho uno por aquí, se está "gestionando" el colapso, con la Agenda 2030.


Por cierto, el pisito turístico y las burbujas inmobiliarias se van a la puta mierda también.

Lo siento.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 Ene 2023)

Qué cara más simpática tiene este paisano. Me ha caído bien al instante.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

Dentro de cien años, todos calvos.


----------



## Eltontodelpueblo (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



¡Qué pasada de vídeo! Tenía pensado ver solo un fragmento y al final me lo he visto entero.

¡Muchas gracias por el aporte!


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (2 Ene 2023)

es mi ídolo....


----------



## HvK (2 Ene 2023)

Murnau dijo:


> Pero entonces, por qué siguen permitiendo ingentes y absurdos gastos de energía: viajes de postureo, fútbol, mundiales, conciertos. Una vez leí que detrás del consumo de energía de los aviones, en segundo lugar estaban los equipos de iluminación y sonido de estadios, conciertos y espectáculos. Por qué permiten carreras de coches y motos, por qué permiten el reguetton, la energía solo debería destinarse a la buena música. Por qué permiten la telebasura, eso ahorraría miles de toneladas de energía. Por qué tiran los alimentos, producir más consume muchísima energía. Por qué permiten la fabricación de vehículos que consumen muchísima energía, y no sólo utilitarios. Por qué permiten instagram y redes de perrapvtas, eso consume millones de toneladas de energía en servidores e infraestructura. Por qué hay plástico por todas partes? No digo que te lo vendan, digo por qué siquiera estamos rodeados de plástico, si no hay energía. Por qué permiten que funcionarios inútiles enciendan las farolas de día. Ya puestos, por qué permiten la existencia de funcionarios? Son un consumo de energía desorbitado que no produce nada. Por qué importan toneladas de moronegros, no producen nada, solo consumen energía.
> 
> Y así podría seguir todo el día.



Porque votan en las elecciones que se celebran cada x años.


----------



## Boaz (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



muy interesante, me lo guardo para ver luego


----------



## Kalevala (2 Ene 2023)

Murnau dijo:


> Pero entonces, por qué siguen permitiendo ingentes y absurdos gastos de energía: viajes de postureo, fútbol, mundiales, conciertos. Una vez leí que detrás del consumo de energía de los aviones, en segundo lugar estaban los equipos de iluminación y sonido de estadios, conciertos y espectáculos. Por qué permiten carreras de coches y motos, por qué permiten el reguetton, la energía solo debería destinarse a la buena música. Por qué permiten la telebasura, eso ahorraría miles de toneladas de energía. Por qué tiran los alimentos, producir más consume muchísima energía. Por qué permiten la fabricación de vehículos que consumen muchísima energía, y no sólo utilitarios. Por qué permiten instagram y redes de perrapvtas, eso consume millones de toneladas de energía en servidores e infraestructura. Por qué hay plástico por todas partes? No digo que te lo vendan, digo por qué siquiera estamos rodeados de plástico, si no hay energía. Por qué permiten que funcionarios inútiles enciendan las farolas de día. Ya puestos, por qué permiten la existencia de funcionarios? Son un consumo de energía desorbitado que no produce nada. Por qué importan toneladas de moronegros, no producen nada, solo consumen energía.
> 
> Y así podría seguir todo el día.



Pues lo permiten porque "las cosas de palacio van despacio"
No se puede imponer una agenda de un día para el siguiente.
Van educando a las nuevas generaciones para que sean ellos los "medioambientalmente responsables" y dejen de consumir. De momento ya no tienen hijos, al menos los blanquitos.
El turismo barato de finde se ha acabado ya o esta en ello.
Los conciertos son mucho mas pequeños que hace unas décadas.
La formula 1, mundiales de futbol y demás circo es el chocolate del loro del gasto energético. Ademas mantiene a la gente sin pensar.

En fin tampoco se yo los detalles del plan pero hay una cosa que me extraña sobremanera: 
por que nos mantienen vivos? Si consumimos lo poco que queda, lo lógico seria exterminarnos. Al menos al 90% de comecagas que aportamos cero al mundo.

Y lo que me temo es que estan buscando la manera de hacerlo: pandemia (esta vez de verdad), guerra , hambrunas, ..... ya veremos.


----------



## Ginko (2 Ene 2023)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Todos los que quereis ser autosuficientes con un huerto... no habeis plantado un tomate en vuestra vida.... ni habeis visto el campo ni de cerca...



Autosuficientes fueron todos nuestros antepasados hasta hace unas décadas.

Claro que la autosuficiencia es casi imposible para un solo individuo o incluso una familia, es para una comunidad completa integrada su entorno, que es lo que nuestros antepasados hicieron durante decenas de miles de años de una forma u otra.


----------



## Ginko (2 Ene 2023)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petroleo es abiótico, cierro hilo



Esto es más que plausible, pero si la tasa de reposición es demasiado lenta, es como si no lo fuera.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Ene 2023)

Pillo sitio para verlo y analizarlo detenidamente... gracias por compartir.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (2 Ene 2023)

Ginko dijo:


> Autosuficientes fueron todos nuestros antepasados hasta hace unas décadas.
> 
> Claro que la autosuficiencia es casi imposible para un solo individuo o incluso una familia, es para una comunidad completa integrada su entorno, que es lo que nuestros antepasados hicieron durante decenas de miles de años de una forma u otra.











Hambruna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Quercus ilex (2 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Muy interesante la entrevista. La he visto entera y este hombre dice verdades como catedrales, desde el punto de vista técnico. Los políticos nos están vendiendo la burra, coja y ciega, sencillamente, para que apoyemos medidas que van solo en beneficio de los de arriba. Lo ideal sería decrecer de una manera ordenada, pero todos a la vez, requilibrando el consumo de energía y no despilfarrar en gastos suntuarios y de prestigio, así como ir disminuyendo progresivamente el crecimiento de la población, así como potenciando otras formas de economía e ir disminuyendo el sector servicios lentamente, siempre a nivel de todo el planeta. Pero, soy pesimista, porque actualmente, la tendencia es la contraria y ese decrecimiento ordenado no va a tener lugar. Las fantasías tecno-optimistas de que "todo se va a arreglar" que a diario sacan los medios de comunicación no son más que propaganda vacía, dado que el colapso solo es cuestión de tiempo de seguir por esta vía. ¿Cuánto? Nadie lo sabe realmente, aunque los que mandan sí que lo tienen claro: al final nos espera el abismo y solo tratan de ganar tiempo. Evitar el colapso con medidas previas sería muy duro, máxime porque los recursos son los que son y hay 8.000 millones de personas sobre la tierra y nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles y de un sistema de comunicaciones hipercomplejo es total. Por eso, estamos en una huida hacia adelante que nadie va a parar. Cierto que vivimos en un sistema de derroche brutal y salvaje, que ha adocenado y domesticado a las masas, que las van a pasar muy putas cuando la disponibilidad de energía neta empiece a declinar de manera claramente observable y los de arriba quieran acaparar todo lo posible, con la complicidad de un Estado que está a su servicio exclusivo y dotado de fuerzas armadas legales para imponer su voluntad. De ahí que haya que darle a la impresora para cubrir las carencias, mientras eso se pueda seguir haciendo y el dinero "fiat" valga algo.
> 
> Las soluciones que plantea el Sr. Prieto también las veo irreales: dejar de consumir en Europa y EE.UU. para darle esos recursos al África negra sería aún más suicida, porque no haría más que aumentar la explosión demográfica de esos países, que nos acabará devorando (a ellos también), con el aumento de la deforestación y la demanda de alimentos (ni una palabra sobre el crecimiento demográfico de África y otros países, solo que los europeos renunciemos a recursos para dárselos a otros: ahí se le ve al amigo el tufo políticamente correcto y podemita-comunista). Un rollo muy cristiano-marxista de ONG, que solo conduce a aumentar la magnitud del desastre. La mentalidad del ser humano es muy difícil de cambiar: cuesta mucho dinero y mucho tiempo y los africanos no van a dejar de follar sin condón a sus cuatro mujeres y las que pillen (dejémonos de historias rosa, porque el que piense esto, es que vive en el mundo de Yupi). Que los de arriba en Occidente van a renunciar a vivir de puta madre, con sus megamansiones, sus ferraris y sus superyates para que todo el mundo tenga algo más, es todavía más fantasioso (y de los millonarios horteras rusos y árabes más de lo mismo). Que las clases bajas van a adoptar una actitud cooperativa y a repartirse lo que quede es de película de Charlot, eso no se lo cree ni él. Joder, pero si en una comunidad de vecinos hay quien no paga durante años y saca a su perro a cagar al portal. En un caso de colapso energético, ¿qué harán estos vecinos? Aprovecharse de los demás, si no se procede a rebanar cuellos sin mirar atrás contra todo el que dé por culo (si se puede, claro está).
> 
> Total: que, en mi humilde opinión, estamos condenados a colapsar, porque el decrecimiento no será posible a nivel general ni nadie estará interesado en ser el primero, para que todos los demás le chupen la sangre en este sistema vampírico. En todo caso, será impuesto por los arriba a los de abajo. En ese sentido van todas las medidas del Covid, Madrid Central, restricción a los vehículos de combustión interna y más que están por venir. Jodiendo a los de abajo, los de arriba podrán seguir ganando tiempo y esperando un milagro tecnológico, si éste llega a producirse. La cuestión es ¿cuánto tiempo nos queda hasta el borde del precipicio? Se nota que la cuesta abajo ya ha empezado.



Completamente de acuerdo con tu análisis. Demoledor, desesperanzador, pero no por ello menos cierto. Creo que ese es el trasfondo de todo este sinsentido económico y social en el que llevamos inmersos ya largos años y que se ha acelerado en estos tres últimos. Si hasta alguien tan nefasto como PdrSnchz ya lo dijo, aquello de "los grandes cambios que se acelerarían con la pandemia". Aunque no parece que el personal se haya enterado de mucho, por lo que se ve.

Personalmente, me gusta sintetizar todo lo que vivimos actualmente y que mencionas en tu último párrafo con el dicho "patadón y al área". Luego, ya, si eso...

P.D.: por hilos como este merece la pena visitar regularmente el foro. ¡Que no decaiga!


----------



## Atolladero (2 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> malthusianismo del de toda la vida, nos vamos a morir cien veces y tal
> 
> esta vez con fecha 2030, de hecho el tipo señala esa facha en la que estaremos tós colapsaos, por supuesto...



El que tanto Pedro Prieto como Antonio Turiel sean filocomunistas y se crean a pies juntillas lo del cambio climático antropogénico no desvirtúa su análisis sobre la crisis energética; pico del petróleo en 2018, pronto agotamiento del petróleo de esquisto americano, inviabilidad de las energías renovables por su discontinuidad y dependencia de minerales y elementos críticos.

Sólo un dato para que la energía eólica produzca tanta electricidad como la nuclear en España, tiene que tener 4 veces más potencia instalada.

Sin energía barata y abundante es imposible crecer, que se os meta en la cabeza, sin crecimiento no se puede pagar la deuda, así que vosotros mismos.

Yo no soy maltusiano, creo que se trata de salvar a la humanidad para salvar al planeta y no viceversa, pero sólo una revolución garantiza un futuro con una vida digna, aunque para ello el trabajo manual con tecnología no digital ( o con uso de electrónica sencilla) se tenga que imponer.

Ahí está la madre del cordero, qué tipo de revolución, con qué fines,...etc. Ese sí es el tema de discusión.

Todo aquel que pretenda salvar el planeta primero, afirmará que sobran humanos, pero él no se quitará de en medio primero, pretenderá eliminar a otros, cuál será su criterio de selección, eugenésico, por edad, por afinidad ideológica por sexo ( sólo unos pocos varones con su masculinidad deconstruida son necesarios),...y yo que sé cuál más.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (2 Ene 2023)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Vais entendiendo ya lo del "coronavirus"??



Desde el minuto uno


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (2 Ene 2023)

Lo estoy escuchando ahora pinta muy bien y dice cosas con sentido comun


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> Suelo estar de acuerdo contigo en casi todo, no en esta ocasión, conozco a Pedro Prieto desde 2002, he leído cientos de artículos de él y debatido muchas veces su visión muy, muy documentada , con él mismo, en la que creo al 100% . Todo, absolutamente todo, lo que nos mantiene y todo este mundo es gracias exclusivamente a la energía, como con todo, hemos entrado en una espiral de consumo (eso de crecer continuamente) y la única energía cierta que tenemos son petróleo y gas y cuentos muchos , desde 2002 he oído o leído sobre energías alternativas por decenas pero nunca ninguna ha aparecido y las llamadas energías verdes son un parche además de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
> 
> La Agenda 2030 es precisamente por este problema y no el CC a pesar de ser cierto que el CC haberlo háylo por ciertos fenómenos que yo ya he empezado a dudar que se den por naturaleza con la cantidad de manipulación climática que hay o sea por la geoingeniería.
> 
> Reconozco que tenemos que decrecer y va a ser jodido, pero no como quieren los de la Agenda 2030 , eso es otra cuestión.



Petróleo, gas... y CARBÓN.


----------



## MarloStanfield (2 Ene 2023)

Pillo sitio pars verlo con calma otro rato.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> Os veo muy flipados con las cosas que dice un COMUNISTA cuyo mensaje es que hay que DECRECER y REPARTIR energía. Las cosas técnicas que dice eran correctas hace TRES DÉCADAS, pero ya no; está DESFASADO. Es un viejo que vende que la tecnología evoluciona para mal, nunca para bien. Que sí, que las renovables son un timo. Pero también son un timo las soluciones que él propone.



Una cosa es la vertiente ideológica de ese sujeto, o que este en connivencia con la agenda tecnócrata dictatorial, y otra que en su discurso diga unas cuantas cuestiones reales...



M. Priede dijo:


> Suerte que tienes, porque además de tierra sabes lo esencial. Lo único que te falta es armarte, porque vas a tener que salir al campo como lo hacían los castellanos en la Reconquista en tierras de frontera, con lanza y espada.
> 
> Piensa en autoconsumo y lo demás 'añadidura', porque es mucha tierra. Veremos también aumentar el empleo de mano de obra en el campo



Ya se, al final la guerra es la que hace balancear estas cuestiones...
Intentate aislarme en cuanto arregle algunas cosas, y armarme hasta los dientes...
Más que armarse es conocer el medio...


----------



## Quercus ilex (2 Ene 2023)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Se hacen "güenos güjeros" y ya está reciclado el molinillo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313465
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313467



Para disparar cual cartucho de postas en cualquier conversación donde los numerosos apóstoles de la religión ecolorenovable se vengan arriba, con animus iocandi, para ver qué cara ponen. 

Si les señalas los neumáticos de la derecha, alguno/a colapsa, de cierto.


----------



## Larata (2 Ene 2023)

"La sociedad capitalista"
"Porque el capitalismo funciona..."
"Es que con el capitalismo..."

Déjeme adivinar buen hombre. La solución es el socialismo ¿A qué sí?


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Ene 2023)

Hay tantas cosas insostenibles... la energía, el sistema piramidal de pensiones del que cobra este señor, etc.


----------



## Quercus ilex (2 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Yo creo que el timing tiene dos fechas-hitos básicas: 2030 y 2050.
> 
> En 2030 ya será obvio para todos que el decrecimiento es inevitable, de ahí el rollo de la famisa agenda de las elites judeomasónicas. Pero no será hasta en torno mediados de siglo que habrá debacle total, fin de internet incluído.
> 
> ...



A veces, leyendo las cosas que por aquí se dicen, me siento como un patricio romano hacia el año 450 d.C. O como Quevedo (el de siempre, no el actual) cuando decía aquello de "Miré los muros de la patria mía". O lo que cantaban los R.E.M. en el ya lejano 1987:



El inevitable fin de un mundo que a mi generación boomer le va a pillar en la casilla de salida pero que, para la de nuestros hijos, supongo será dura y traumática. Por la falta de recursos personales para hacerles frente, por haber vivido su infancia y juventud entre algodones, sin esforzarse para nada y dopados por los cachivaches electrónicos. O quizá sea demasiado pesimista y ya nuestras benefactoras élites hayan pensado en algo. 
Mientras lo vemos venir, pensaremos en cuán cómplices hemos sido en la preparación de este futuro tenebroso.


----------



## Ginko (2 Ene 2023)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Hambruna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso la autosuficiencia es de la comunidad, no de un individuo. Y en épocas de bajas cosechas se tira se las reservas. Hay conocimientos de sobra para mejorar la capacidad de supervivencia de nuestros antepasados en un contexto similar.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Ene 2023)

Jaja, que mejor manera de empezar el año

La verdad es que la mayoría de lo que dice son cosas que se saben desde hace tiempo, lo que pasa es que los massmedia dicen lo contrario tantas veces que todo esto se te olvida


----------



## DonManuel (2 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Una cosa es la vertiente ideológica de ese sujeto, o que este en connivencia con la agenda tecnócrata dictatorial, y otra que en su discurso diga unas cuantas cuestiones reales...



Aunque es cierto lo que dices, creo que hay que ser más rigurosos cuando analizamos las deducciones de alguien que está interesado en que esas deducciones apunten en una dirección en concreto. Ese interés puede venir de una motivación emocional o económica. En este caso viene de las dos fuentes.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (2 Ene 2023)

Y como encaja en el puzzle que nos esten metiendo 400.000 inmigrantes anuales?


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2023)

Lo siento pero esto de que se acaba se petroleo no me lo trago. La agenda no es más que el embudo para tragar bien hondo comunismo.

¿Si se acaba el petroleo por que no decirlo? ¿por que no decir que ya nunca se va a producir más y que su precio ira creciendo continuamente?

Si me dijeran algo asi me pareceria más creible que toda la mierda NWO (con sus jodiendas incluidas) que nos quieren hacer tragar. No hay nada como el precio para que la gente mueva el culo rapidamente. ¿O acaso te comprarias un Cayenne si te dicen que la gasolina estará en 5 €/l en pocos años? No, te irias a por un utilitario tipo mechero o te plantearias directamente un cambio radical en tu estilo de vida volviendo al campo.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2023)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Y como encaja en el puzzle que nos esten metiendo 400.000 inmigrantes anuales?



Inmigrantes y *resilientes* en Madrit


----------



## Murnau (2 Ene 2023)

Kalevala dijo:


> Pues lo permiten porque "las cosas de palacio van despacio"
> No se puede imponer una agenda de un día para el siguiente.
> Van educando a las nuevas generaciones para que sean ellos los "medioambientalmente responsables" y dejen de consumir. De momento ya no tienen hijos, al menos los blanquitos.
> El turismo barato de finde se ha acabado ya o esta en ello.
> ...



Si y no. Ninguno tenemos las respuestas, pero no se puede imponer de un dia para otro mis cojones 33. Acaso no te han metido una plandemia de un día para otro? No te han subido la gasolina y alimentos de un día para otro? No te cambiaron la moneda de un día para otro? No te metieron en la OTAN de un día para otro? No te estafan unas elecciones de un día para otro? No te prohíben entrar en una ciudad con un coche o moto porque "contamina" de un día para otro? No te han encerrado en tu casa de un día para otro? No te han metido cuotas de mujeres de un día para otro? Y cuotas de moronegros? Y cuotas de lg (maricones vaya)? No te han hecho pagar por bolsas de plástico de un día para otro?

Pueden hacer lo que quieran de un día para otro, la gente ya no representa absolutamente nada, no hay más que ver este foro. Si quisieran podrían cerrar instagram, facebook, tinder y tik tok mañana mismo, sin dar explicaciones, pero no lo hacen porque no quieren. La cuestión es por qué no lo hacen? O por qué hacen unas cosas si de un día para otro y otras no?

Me remito a lo de arriba, no tenemos las respuestas, pero las preguntas siguen vigentes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ene 2023)

Larata dijo:


> "La sociedad capitalista"
> "Porque el capitalismo funciona..."
> "Es que con el capitalismo..."
> 
> Déjeme adivinar buen hombre. La solución es el socialismo ¿A qué sí?





¿Si yo critico al PSOE estoy diciendo que PP bueno?


----------



## peewee (2 Ene 2023)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Los fondos “buitre” (como les gusta decir a los rojopaletos) llevan 2 años comprando tierras de cultivo como si no hubiera mañana, mientras sus votantes como @peewee van a un Starbucks y se creen listos y modernos.



Pobre palurdo asturiano incel hace 20 años que voy a los Starbucks desde que vivía en Manhattan. Paisano coloretes paletazo virgen.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (2 Ene 2023)

Quercus ilex dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo con tu análisis. Demoledor, desesperanzador, pero no por ello menos cierto. Creo que ese es el trasfondo de todo este sinsentido económico y social en el que llevamos inmersos ya largos años y que se ha acelerado en estos tres últimos. Si hasta alguien tan nefasto como PdrSnchz ya lo dijo, aquello de "los grandes cambios que se acelerarían con la pandemia". Aunque no parece que el personal se haya enterado de mucho, por lo que se ve.
> 
> Personalmente, me gusta sintetizar todo lo que vivimos actualmente y que mencionas en tu último párrafo con el dicho "patadón y al área". Luego, ya, si eso...
> 
> P.D.: por hilos como este merece la pena visitar regularmente el foro. ¡Que no decaiga!



Gracias por compartir el análisis. Yo es lo que percibo. Me gustaría ver otro escenario. Pero me parece que hemos alcanzado ya el límite, porque va ser imposible que todo el planeta tenga el nivel de vida de EEUU o Europa Occidental, porque necesitaríamos triplicar la producción de petróleo de aquí a 2050, encontrando tres nuevas Arabias Saudíes y eso no va a pasar. A la fusión con uso comercial, como dicen los físicos que saben, le quedarán siempre 50 años, más allá de los experimentos de laboratorio, que la prensa vocea como si fueran ya para el mes que viene y tienen a veces un éxito más que dudoso digamos "in vitro". Y aun teniendo fusión disponible en abundancia, cómo electrificas la maquinaria agrícola, el transporte pesado, la aviación y cómo sustituyes todo lo que fabrica la industria petroquímica: desde fertilizantes a medicamentos, pasando por las diversas clases de plásticos. Por eso me parece que estamos ya en esa situación de "patadón y al área", ya veremos luego como despejamos el balón cuando se nos viene encima. Saludos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Ene 2023)

Por fin hilo destinado a convertirse en mítico.


----------



## Ginko (2 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Gracias por compartir el análisis. Yo es lo que percibo. Me gustaría ver otro escenario. Pero me parece que hemos alcanzado ya el límite, porque va ser imposible que todo el planeta tenga el nivel de vida de EEUU o Europa Occidental, porque necesitaríamos triplicar la producción de petróleo de aquí a 2050, encontrando tres nuevas Arabias Saudíes y eso no va a pasar. A la fusión con uso comercial, como dicen los físicos que saben, le quedarán siempre 50 años, más allá de los experimentos de laboratorio, que la prensa vocea como si fueran ya para el mes que viene y tienen a veces un éxito más que dudoso digamos "in vitro". Y aun teniendo fusión disponible en abundancia, cómo electrificas la maquinaria agrícola, el transporte pesado, la aviación y cómo sustituyes todo lo que fabrica la industria petroquímica: desde fertilizantes a medicamentos, pasando por las diversas clases de plásticos. Por eso me parece que estamos ya en esa situación de "patadón y al área", ya veremos luego como despejamos el balón cuando se nos viene encima. Saludos.



El patadón se lleva dando desde el principio, el uso generalizado de plásticos, por ejemplo, tiene unas pocas décadas y perfectamente podrían no existir (pañales desechables, el caso más flagrante).

Y así muchas otras cosas. Si el petróleo es no renovable, ya se sabía desde el principio que no había que basar absolutamente toda la economía en él.


----------



## Antiparras (2 Ene 2023)

algunos se piensan que los molinillos eolicos son verdes y eco-resilientes cuando solo para acondicionar la base se necesita esto:



desbrozar un camino en el monte para meter la maquinaria pesada.
hacer un bujero de 3 metros de profundidad y 22 de diametro
meterle 68,5 toneladas de acero
meterle 520 metros cubicos de hormigón (una hormigonera grande transporta 9m cubicos, hagan cuentas)

¿cuanto petroleo quema la maquinaria pesada utilizada, cuanto gas hay que usar para fabricar todo ese hormigón y ferralla?, y todo esto sin contar la construcción del molino, su mantenimiento y la tirada de cobre que hay que hacer hasta la subestación eléctrica mas cercana


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La producción de energía eólica efectivamente no es tan renovable como pudiera parecer y además tiene consecuencias en la ganadería, como se ha visto en ciertas zonas europeas. Hay granjeros desesperados porque los parques eólicos están enloqueciendo a las vacas.
> Tiene mucha razón también cuando dice que con la producción renovable eléctrica no resuelve el tráfico aéreo o el náutico. No puede haber barcos eléctricos.
> El apartado que dedica al hidrógeno como combustible tampoco tiene desperdicio. Que es un gas reactivo y forma hidruros con todos los metales, corroyéndolos, que se dan grandes fugas a través de las paredes metálicas de los recipientes que lo contienen, que además cuesta ingentes cantidades de energía producirlo, ..., son algunas de las perlas de la entrevista.
> La última parte de la entrevista la dedica a hablar de coches eléctricos y sus numerosos inconvenientes: relativamente baja autonomía, pocas electrolineras para recargar, escasez de litio para la fabricación de las baterías, los 40 kg de cobre necesarios para su cableado eléctrico, escasez de cobre en el mercado mundial por agotamiento del mismo, tal y como está sucediendo en Chile, etc.



Seguro que eres mujer??


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Seguro que eres mujer??



¿De dónde sacas eso?
¿Alguna vez dije yo que era mujer?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacas eso?
> ¿Alguna vez dije yo que era mujer?



Siempre he pensado que eras una mujer multi de @play91


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Ene 2023)

Pues cuando los morenos se enteren de que el bar ha cerrado justo cuando ellos estaban intentando entrar va a haber un follón de cojones.


----------



## Larata (2 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Si yo critico al PSOE estoy diciendo que PP bueno?



No, simepre y cuando tu crítica sea al PSOE con cosas que hace el PSOE, no atribuyendo al PSOE cosas que son del PP o de Podemos o de VOX.


----------



## bit (2 Ene 2023)

meanboy dijo:


> La hora y pico que dura no tiene desperdicio. Si no tienes mucho tiempo y solo quieres una pincelada de rapida realidad pulsa a partir de 45:50
> 
> feliz año a todos!



Gracias majo.


----------



## DonManuel (2 Ene 2023)

Lo he visto entero. Algunos apuntes:

"La gente se tiene que ir a los pueblos a vivir vida más simple". Los cojones. Quien va a hacer eso? Él? Su familia? Quien él diga? Hasta que no vea a estos pregoneros del decrecimiento viviendo en un pueblo vestidos con ropas viejas y comiendo bocadillos de grillos (es decir, haciendo ellos lo que pregonan para los demás), no me los tomo en serio. Si tan importante es la emergencia, a que esperas a enterrar tu coche y ponerte a cultivar? Es una EMERGENCIA, no? NO?!?
"Internet se puede caer en cualquier momento". Los cojones. Lo mismo se puede decir de cualquier infraestructura (electricidad, alcantarillado...). Historias asustaviejas sin ninguna base. De hecho Internet es bastante resistente, pero, evidentemente, requiere electricidad.
"Los trasplantes de órganos son muy costosos, con ese gasto se podrían salvar muchas vidas en Africa". Con dos cojones. Cuando necesite él asistencia médica que diga que mejor no, que salven a un negro en Zimbabwe mejor.
"Los cubanos tienen medicina social. Tienen vacuna COVID sin patente; no sé si funciona pero es pública". Toma ya. Pues nada, vete a Cuba a ponerte sus vacunas, que son la hostia.
"La energía nuclear es dañina". Mira, macho, aquí te has revelado como un nazi de las renovables. Y ha sido incapaz de explicar en qué son dañinas. Cuando un ecologeta ignora la nuclear, ya sabes que tiene una agenda y no un programa tecnológico.
"El hidrógeno es una mierda". Esto es verdad.
"Los coches eléctricos son una mierda". Esto también es verdad.
"El peak oil se predijo para 2010. La producción de petroleo no para de subir pero pronto ya llegamos al peak oil". Será en Octubre, exactamente.
Lo de siempre: un progre viviendo de dinero público, en el salón de su casa, que debe valer al menos medio kilo, diciendo que seamos pobres por nuestro bien.

Acordaos: que un razonamiento tenga sentido no significa que sea correcto.


----------



## th3burbu (3 Ene 2023)

Que mal pinta todo esto....


----------



## astur_burbuja (3 Ene 2023)

peewee dijo:


> Pobre palurdo asturiano incel hace 20 años que voy a los Starbucks desde que vivía en Manhattan. Paisano coloretes paletazo virgen.



Tú en Manhattan estuviste hace 20 años como todos los paletos y marujas, en viaje pagado con tarjeta de crédito, en la época de la burbuja inmobiliaria. Después de estar poniendo tochos todo el año como un perro, le pagaste a la Vane el viaje a “Niu Llor” para fardar con los indios levantaos de tu pandilla de subnormales.

Los que vamos por curro de verdad a USA os tiramos monedas a la chusma como tú. Y la clara muestra de que no has vivido ni en Manhattan ni fuera de tu pueblo, paleto hijo de puta, es que te quejes por 3,5 euros de “cafe”. Si hubieras currado alli o no hubieras vuelto o hubieras regrasado con ahorros, muerto de hambre de mierda.

Dudo que hayas estado hasta en el Starbuks. Seguro que era una cola del hambre, pero a diferencia de la mayoria de españoles que están en ellas, tú si que mereces morir de hambre, miserable hijo de puta. Que pena que no lo hagas en silencio.


----------



## astur_burbuja (3 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> Lo he visto entero. Algunos apuntes:
> 
> "La gente se tiene que ir a los pueblos a vivir vida más simple". Los cojones. Quien va a hacer eso? Él? Su familia? Quien él diga? Hasta que no vea a estos pregoneros del decrecimiento viviendo en un pueblo vestidos con ropas viejas y comiendo bocadillos de grillos (es decir, haciendo ellos lo que pregonan para los demás), no me los tomo en serio. Si tan importante es la emergencia, a que esperas a enterrar tu coche y ponerte a cultivar? Es una EMERGENCIA, no? NO?!?
> "Internet se puede caer en cualquier momento". Los cojones. Lo mismo se puede decir de cualquier infraestructura (electricidad, alcantarillado...). Historias asustaviejas sin ninguna base. De hecho Internet es bastante resistente, pero, evidentemente, requiere electricidad.
> ...



Muy buen análisis.


----------



## Quercus ilex (3 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Gracias por compartir el análisis. Yo es lo que percibo. Me gustaría ver otro escenario. Pero me parece que hemos alcanzado ya el límite, porque va ser imposible que todo el planeta tenga el nivel de vida de EEUU o Europa Occidental, porque necesitaríamos triplicar la producción de petróleo de aquí a 2050, encontrando tres nuevas Arabias Saudíes y eso no va a pasar. A la fusión con uso comercial, como dicen los físicos que saben, le quedarán siempre 50 años, más allá de los experimentos de laboratorio, que la prensa vocea como si fueran ya para el mes que viene y tienen a veces un éxito más que dudoso digamos "in vitro". Y aun teniendo fusión disponible en abundancia, cómo electrificas la maquinaria agrícola, el transporte pesado, la aviación y cómo sustituyes todo lo que fabrica la industria petroquímica: desde fertilizantes a medicamentos, pasando por las diversas clases de plásticos. Por eso me parece que estamos ya en esa situación de "patadón y al área", ya veremos luego como despejamos el balón cuando se nos viene encima. Saludos.



Siempre he procurado contemplar la realidad con bastante optimismo, pensando que son más los avances que los retrocesos.
Quizá sea que la edad pasa factura y tiende a iluminar el pasado y a ensombrecer el futuro, pero cada vez doy más crédito a las previsiones de colapso, como poco de escasez, que muchos de los intervinientes en el hilo expresan. No tengo formación científica y casi todo lo que sé de economía lo he aprendido aquí, de gente que sabía de qué hablaba y lo hacía con sensatez. También con honradez, no creo que en un foro anónimo, salvo excepciones, venga nadie a hacer apología de nada, más bien a exponer, argumentar y compartir. A ofrecer datos y perspectivas que aportan algo de luz en esta ceremonia de la confusión en la que nos mantienen. Gracias por compartir vuestras inquietudes y vuestro tiempo.

Dicho esto, se me ocurren dos reflexiones más en torno a todo lo que aquí se está comentando.

La primera: cómo es posible que todo el tema de la energía, del crecimiento/decrecimiento económico, del agotamiento del sistema, en suma, todo aquello que va a condicionar e incluso transformar nuestra vida desde ya, no sea objeto de debate sereno, contemplando escenarios posibles y valorando las opciones razonables. En cambio, nos limitamos a cumplir normas, restricciones e imposiciones surgidas de no se sabe dónde ni con qué fin. El neo-absolutismo del que habla un veterano conforero en un hilo reciente y muy interesante.

La segunda, relacionada con lo anterior: creo que toda la transformación socioeconómica cuyas primeras fases estamos viviendo, combina dos velocidades.
Por un lado, la de la rana cocida a fuego lento: la agenda 2030, el peak oil, las sanciones auto-punitivas de la U.E. en una guerra inexplicable, la inflación repentina y galopante de productos básicos, atribuida a la misma causa...
Por otro, del 0 al 100 en el Ferrari de la imposición totalitaria: como decía aquí otro conforero, el circovid, que te encierren en tu casa o te apaleen por salir a la calle, que te prohíban ir al pueblo de al lado, que decidan por tí en lo referente a tu salud; que no puedas utilizar tu coche para ir a otra ciudad, que te sancionen por sobrepasar tu "huella de carbono"... todo de un día para otro, porque ellos lo valen y si no te gusta, los de uniforme te lo explican mejor.

Será que nos preparan para cuando toque acelerar y finiquitar este proceso, de modo que solo nos quede entonar compungidos el "Mea culpa" por todo lo perdido. O aplaudir a las 8, que seguramente también valdrá.

Saludos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (3 Ene 2023)

Foristas caen en la trampa masona del R78 otra vez... PEDRO PRIETO pertenece a un grupo que promueve el COMUNISMO con la mentira del PeakOil


----------



## Plvs Vltra (3 Ene 2023)

Pedro Prieto escribe aqui 









La transición energética que nos proponen Podemos e IU, y la que habría que hacer


Crítica de Pedro Prieto al apartado energético del programa electoral conjunto presentado por Unidos Podemos.



www.15-15-15.org





Donde promueven el COMUNISMO









Por qué deberíamos deshacernos del Capitalismo


[Ted Trainer] El cambio cultural es el factor crucial, y la prefiguración es el mejor modo de presentar y extender la comprensión de que (a) nos debemos deshacer del Capitalismo y (b) la alternativa debe basarse en comunidades locales, autosuficientes, autogobernadas, cooperativas y frugales.



www.15-15-15.org


----------



## sikBCN (3 Ene 2023)

Vaya tarado no? Irse al monte a vivir dice el muy colgado.

Solo dice lo que muchos desean oir y le compráis el relato.


----------



## Ginko (3 Ene 2023)

Antiparras dijo:


> algunos se piensan que los molinillos eolicos son verdes y eco-resilientes cuando solo para acondicionar la base se necesita esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que la única posibilidad de que la energía fotovoltaica o eólica sean rentables es para consumos localizados y pequeños, es decirz decentralizados, pero no vaya a ser que se le dé libertad e independencia energética al remero, no.


----------



## sikBCN (3 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> Lo he visto entero. Algunos apuntes:
> 
> "La gente se tiene que ir a los pueblos a vivir vida más simple". Los cojones. Quien va a hacer eso? Él? Su familia? Quien él diga? Hasta que no vea a estos pregoneros del decrecimiento viviendo en un pueblo vestidos con ropas viejas y comiendo bocadillos de grillos (es decir, haciendo ellos lo que pregonan para los demás), no me los tomo en serio. Si tan importante es la emergencia, a que esperas a enterrar tu coche y ponerte a cultivar? Es una EMERGENCIA, no? NO?!?
> "Internet se puede caer en cualquier momento". Los cojones. Lo mismo se puede decir de cualquier infraestructura (electricidad, alcantarillado...). Historias asustaviejas sin ninguna base. De hecho Internet es bastante resistente, pero, evidentemente, requiere electricidad.
> ...



A los 5min lo he quitado, típico asustaViejas, un colgado de narices. Jajaja


----------



## DonManuel (3 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Gracias por compartir el análisis. Yo es lo que percibo. Me gustaría ver otro escenario. Pero me parece que hemos alcanzado ya el límite, porque va ser imposible que todo el planeta tenga el nivel de vida de EEUU o Europa Occidental, porque necesitaríamos triplicar la producción de petróleo de aquí a 2050, encontrando tres nuevas Arabias Saudíes y eso no va a pasar. A la fusión con uso comercial, como dicen los físicos que saben, le quedarán siempre 50 años, más allá de los experimentos de laboratorio, que la prensa vocea como si fueran ya para el mes que viene y tienen a veces un éxito más que dudoso digamos "in vitro". Y aun teniendo fusión disponible en abundancia, cómo electrificas la maquinaria agrícola, el transporte pesado, la aviación y cómo sustituyes todo lo que fabrica la industria petroquímica: desde fertilizantes a medicamentos, pasando por las diversas clases de plásticos. Por eso me parece que estamos ya en esa situación de "patadón y al área", ya veremos luego como despejamos el balón cuando se nos viene encima. Saludos.



Dos temas:

No hemos llegado al límite del planeta. Que evidencia tienes de ello? Por que lo dice un señor en Youtube? Sabes que en 1968 se publicó un famoso libro llamado "The Population Bomb" que EN EL PRÓLOGO decía que en 1980 estaríamos todos muertos (captura abajo)? Este libro fue el inicio de toda la mierda ecologista desde entonces. No me fiaría un pelo de lo que dicen estos "expertos". La "immediate action" que dice este libro suena familiar estos días.
Evidentemente no se puede conseguir que 7 mil millones de habitantes viva como un occidental. 2 soluciones: o reducimos la población o continuamos con la desigualdad. La reducción de población no es gratis, lleva a la pobreza. Y quien decide quien hace decrecer su población? Pedro Prietro? USA? Elon Musk? Yo propongo que lo más justo y efectivo es que las desigualdades continúen, como han existido durante toda la historia de la humanidad. Ganadores y perdedores. Como siempre. Y que las culturas y los países luchen para mejorar sus estándares de vida, incluso si es a pesar de otras culturas. No somos todos iguales ni lo seremos.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (3 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Muy interesante la entrevista. La he visto entera y este hombre dice verdades como catedrales, desde el punto de vista técnico. Los políticos nos están vendiendo la burra, coja y ciega, sencillamente, para que apoyemos medidas que van solo en beneficio de los de arriba. Lo ideal sería decrecer de una manera ordenada, pero todos a la vez, requilibrando el consumo de energía y no despilfarrar en gastos suntuarios y de prestigio, así como ir disminuyendo progresivamente el crecimiento de la población, así como potenciando otras formas de economía e ir disminuyendo el sector servicios lentamente, siempre a nivel de todo el planeta. Pero, soy pesimista, porque actualmente, la tendencia es la contraria y ese decrecimiento ordenado no va a tener lugar. Las fantasías tecno-optimistas de que "todo se va a arreglar" que a diario sacan los medios de comunicación no son más que propaganda vacía, dado que el colapso solo es cuestión de tiempo de seguir por esta vía. ¿Cuánto? Nadie lo sabe realmente, aunque los que mandan sí que lo tienen claro: al final nos espera el abismo y solo tratan de ganar tiempo. Evitar el colapso con medidas previas sería muy duro, máxime porque los recursos son los que son y hay 8.000 millones de personas sobre la tierra y nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles y de un sistema de comunicaciones hipercomplejo es total. Por eso, estamos en una huida hacia adelante que nadie va a parar. Cierto que vivimos en un sistema de derroche brutal y salvaje, que ha adocenado y domesticado a las masas, que las van a pasar muy putas cuando la disponibilidad de energía neta empiece a declinar de manera claramente observable y los de arriba quieran acaparar todo lo posible, con la complicidad de un Estado que está a su servicio exclusivo y dotado de fuerzas armadas legales para imponer su voluntad. De ahí que haya que darle a la impresora para cubrir las carencias, mientras eso se pueda seguir haciendo y el dinero "fiat" valga algo.
> 
> Las soluciones que plantea el Sr. Prieto también las veo irreales: dejar de consumir en Europa y EE.UU. para darle esos recursos al África negra sería aún más suicida, porque no haría más que aumentar la explosión demográfica de esos países, que nos acabará devorando (a ellos también), con el aumento de la deforestación y la demanda de alimentos (ni una palabra sobre el crecimiento demográfico de África y otros países, solo que los europeos renunciemos a recursos para dárselos a otros: ahí se le ve al amigo el tufo políticamente correcto y podemita-comunista). Un rollo muy cristiano-marxista de ONG, que solo conduce a aumentar la magnitud del desastre. La mentalidad del ser humano es muy difícil de cambiar: cuesta mucho dinero y mucho tiempo y los africanos no van a dejar de follar sin condón a sus cuatro mujeres y las que pillen (dejémonos de historias rosa, porque el que piense esto, es que vive en el mundo de Yupi). Que los de arriba en Occidente van a renunciar a vivir de puta madre, con sus megamansiones, sus ferraris y sus superyates para que todo el mundo tenga algo más, es todavía más fantasioso (y de los millonarios horteras rusos y árabes más de lo mismo). Que las clases bajas van a adoptar una actitud cooperativa y a repartirse lo que quede es de película de Charlot, eso no se lo cree ni él. Joder, pero si en una comunidad de vecinos hay quien no paga durante años y saca a su perro a cagar al portal. En un caso de colapso energético, ¿qué harán estos vecinos? Aprovecharse de los demás, si no se procede a rebanar cuellos sin mirar atrás contra todo el que dé por culo (si se puede, claro está).
> 
> Total: que, en mi humilde opinión, estamos condenados a colapsar, porque el decrecimiento no será posible a nivel general ni nadie estará interesado en ser el primero, para que todos los demás le chupen la sangre en este sistema vampírico. En todo caso, será impuesto por los arriba a los de abajo. En ese sentido van todas las medidas del Covid, Madrid Central, restricción a los vehículos de combustión interna y más que están por venir. Jodiendo a los de abajo, los de arriba podrán seguir ganando tiempo y esperando un milagro tecnológico, si éste llega a producirse. La cuestión es ¿cuánto tiempo nos queda hasta el borde del precipicio? Se nota que la cuesta abajo ya ha empezado.



Dices que las soluciones que plantea Prieto son irreales...y tienes razón, pero no es su culpa. Es lo que hay. Las mejores soluciones posibles son...imposibles.

Sí ya a nivel individual/colectivo ya es impensable que yo/mi familia/mi ciudad...vayamos a decrecer voluntariamente sin caer en la tentación de intentar -al menos- quitárselo al vecino, alguien se lo imagina a nivel geopolítico!?

Va a decrecer voluntariamente Argelia para que se lo coma por las patas Marruecos y viceversa? O uhsa y rusia? Antes que pase eso ardemos todos en el fuego nuclear, lo tengo claro.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (3 Ene 2023)

no he leido todo el hilo y he escuchado solo unos 5 minutos de su entrevista.
Lo segui mucho en su web crisis energetica, es admirable su esfuerzo de divulgacion.
Es un gran experto, muy bien hilado en sus ideas, y tiene mi admiracion.

Pero bueno, hay que tener cuidado incluso con gentes como él, ya se que habla directo de pasar a ser campesino a arar la tierra y sin fertilizantes, todo al estilo de hace 100 años, pero el fue un ingeniero en la standard electrica itt de alcatel, por 30 años, supongo que lo jubilaron en la empresa, y de alli se involucro en el tema de peakoil en los 2000, es directivo de la ASPO. Es una persona con muchos contactos en todo el mundo, todavia da asesorias de asistencia de instalaciones fotovoltaicas, conferencias, etc. Osea, es todo un ejecutivo exitoso con amplias redes de contactos, pienso que incluso no me sorprenderia que haya pertenenido a algun grupo estilo mason o parecido, todo muy bien por él.

Pero no es una persona hasta donde se que haya abandonado el sector terciario como dice él, y se dedique a cultivar trigo y patatas en una choza de paja con una placa fotovoltaica para hacer sus reportes en su computador y subirlos a intenert por wifi desde la España profunda.

Al contrario, puedo pensar que se jubilo de un horario fijo, y vive de conferencias, de libros, articulos, de asesorias particulares, y ahora en estos tiempos le tocara a él y a personas como él la cosecha grande conforme nos acerquemos a las verdaderas crisis energeticas que ya empezamos a ver.

Solo cuidado con los consejos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Ene 2023)

un tio muy capaz de mesmerizar a incautos. 
cual es la solucion inmigratoria que propone....? a mi no me la cuela.


----------



## Poseidón (3 Ene 2023)

Llevan ya 40 años dando la matraca. El cambio climatico de los mas frikis.


----------



## teperico (3 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> He visto la entrevista y esta muy bien...
> Toda mi vida he deseado vivir de la autosuficiencia, desde mi infancia en el terreno de mi bisabuelo...
> 
> ¿Cuando será el colapso a no ser que encuentren una piedra filosofal energética?
> ...



Eso es precisamente en lo que este hombre no piensa. Aquí la tienes:

EEUU da un gran paso hacia una energia limpia e inagotable


El Gobierno de EE.UU. confirmó este martes que sus científicos han logrado una fusión nuclear con ganancia neta de energía, es decir, que produjeron más energía que la empleada en el proceso. Fue el 5 de diciembre, en el Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore de California.,Un primer paso indispensable para avanzar hacia la fusión nuclear, un proceso que se produce en el Sol, con la fusión de los núcleos de dos átomos de hidrógeno, que es muy abundante en la Tierra. Esto posibilita producir energía a menos coste y limpia, pero habrá que espera unas pocas décadas par poder construir una planta eléctrica que funcione con fusión nuclear. 


Habrá que esperar unas "pocas décadas" para su comercialización 

"Esto es solo el comienzo", dijo la secretaria de Energía de EE.UU., Jennifer Granholm, en una rueda de prensa junto a la directora de la Política de Ciencia y Tecnología de la Casa Blanca, Arati Prabhakar, y otros responsables gubernamentales y científicos.


El pasado 5 de diciembre, expertos del Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore de California lograron por primera vez una reacción de fusión nuclear con ganancia neta de energía, es decir, que produjeron más energía que la empleada en el proceso.

La subsecretaria de la Administración Nacional de Seguridad Nuclear (NNSA, en inglés) Jill Hruby afirmó en la comparecencia ante los medios que el pasado 5 de diciembre, cuando los científicos lograron la fusión nuclear con ganancia neta de energía, fue "un día importante para la ciencia".


"Alcanzar la ignición en un experimento de fusión controlada es un logro que viene tras 60 años de investigación global de desarrollo, ingeniería y experimentación", indicó Hruby.

Explicó que para conseguir esta hazaña los científicos dirigieron 192 láseres contra un objetivo del tamaño de una palomita de maíz, en concreto cápsula con deuterón y tritón, a unos 3 millones de grados Celsius.

De esta manera, "simularon de forma breve las condiciones de una estrella y lograron la ignición", apuntó Hruby.

No obstante, la directora del laboratorio de California, Kim Budil, matizó que todavía hay "obstáculos significativos no solo científicos sino tecnológicos" a la hora de tener fines comerciales.

"Esto ha sido solo una cápsula que ha ardido una vez y para tener energía de fusión comercial se necesitan muchas cápsulas para lograr producir varios eventos de ignición de fusión por minuto", detalló Budil.

En ese sentido, calculó que se tardarán aún "unas pocas décadas" con un esfuerzo concertado de inversión y esfuerzos para poder construir una planta eléctrica que funcione con fusión nuclear.

Por su parte, el viceadministrador de la NNSA para Programas de Defensa, Marvin Adams, recordó que la fusión es una "proceso esencial en las armas nucleares modernas y que tiene potencial para crear energía limpia en abundancia".

Aseguró que este hallazgo permitirá experimentos de laboratorio que ayudarán a los programas de NNSA de disuasión de armas, "sin pruebas nucleares explosivas".

Asimismo, subrayó, "sustenta la credibilidad de nuestra disuasión demostrando al mundo un liderazgo en experiencia y en tecnología armamentística relevante".

*Una fuente inagotable y limpia de energía*
La fusión nuclear es una fuente inagotable y limpia de energía en la que se investiga desde hace décadas. Estados Unidos ha logrado realizarla con una ganancia neta de energía, un hito que se llevaba años esperando y que abre unos retos tecnológicos impresionantes.

El director del Instituto de Fusión Nuclear de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid, Pedro Velarde, dice a Efe que con este experimento “ahora sí que nos creemos que realmente podemos sacar energía de fusión de forma controlada y sabemos mucho mejor cómo hacerlo”.

El experimento, desarrollado por el Laboratorio Nacional de Lawrence Livermore (Estados Unidos), supone "probablemente el primer ladrillo” de una futura planta de energía por fusión nuclear. Lo que han logrado ahora es conseguir una ganancia de energía, “han introducido 2 megajulios y han obtenido 3,15”.

Se trata de un “hito que llevábamos esperando desde hace decenios”, en un camino con “muchos fracasos, con puntos muertos y, por fin, se ha conseguido”.

Un primer paso indispensable para avanzar hacia la fusión nuclear, un proceso que se produce en el Sol, con la fusión de los núcleos de dos átomos de hidrógeno (muy abundante en la Tierra).

El experto destacó que ahora se abren unos retos tecnológicos “impresionantes”, por lo que destacó la importancia de mantener la inversión y la colaboración de la iniciativa privada que “empieza ya a participar masívamente”.

Una vez logrado este experimento, ahora hay que “mejorar ostensiblemente el diseño de las capsulas para conseguir más energía, optimizar aún más los láseres usados, o incluso cambiar su diseño, y una parte importantísima es la de los materiales del reactor para que puedan soportar la fusión”.

Velarde avanzó un símil de lo logrado la semana pasada, pero anunciado hoy. “Es como construir el primer coche que anda con gasolina, aunque sea a tres kilómetros por hora. Ahora sabemos que los coches pueden andar con gasolina y hay que construirlos”.

Las investigaciones en fusión nuclear se desarrollan por dos vías: una es la del confinamiento magnético, que es la más desarrollada y en la que Europa ha puesto casi todo su esfuerzo con el proyecto ITER, un experimento que entrará en funcionamiento en unos años.

La otra vía es la del confinamiento inercial, que es la usada para el experimento realizado en Estados Unidos. Velarde dice que hay que continuar las dos vías de investigación “a cualquier precio”, porque es una energía en la que “nos jugamos muchísimo”.

FUSIÓN CON LÁSERES

En el laboratorio Lawrence Livermore lo que se ha hecho -explica- es usar un centenar de láseres que inciden en un tubo hueco que mide unos centímetros en el que hay una cápsula de unos dos milímetros que es básicamente de deuterio y tritio rodeado de carbono de alta densidad, explica.

Cuando los láseres calientan el interior del tubo se producen rayos X que calientan el exterior de la cápsula, lo que hace que el material del exterior salga despedido hacia afuera, como una explosión.

De esta manera, tritio, deuterio y carbono empiezan a moverse hacia adentro y si se logra una implosión muy esférica (“que ha sido una de las mayores dificultades”), es decir, una esfera que se va contrayendo de forma uniforme, llega un momento que en el centro se alcanza la suficiente temperatura y densidad como para lanzar la reacción de fusión.

Este experimento se ha desarrollado en la llamada Instalación Nacional de Ingnición (NIF), cuya consturcción comenzó hace 20 años, y Velarde recuerda que en su diseño hubo participación del Instituto de Fusión Nuclear que él dirige, por ejemplo, en los sistemas de protección radiológica, algo que le parece “muy interesante y muy bonito”.


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Ene 2023)

teperico dijo:


> Eso es precisamente en lo que este hombre no piensa. Aquí la tienes:
> 
> EEUU da un gran paso hacia una energia limpia e inagotable
> 
> ...




Ojalá, pero no... 
De esto se ha hablado mucho en el foro y no lo veras ni en un siglo... 
Aparte que no será gratis...


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (3 Ene 2023)

Turguéniev dijo:


> También te digo que lo del coche eléctrico cero problemas. El objetivo no es que tengais un Tesla, es no tener coche alguno. Los eléctricos pa los ricos y pa nosotros el coche de San Fernando.



Pues que se andén con ojo porque a veces caen cosas de los puentes. Quedarse mirando como la vaca al tren no va con algunos.


----------



## ashe (3 Ene 2023)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tengo 10 hectáreas de bosque, 5 de tierras fértiles llanas, he trabajado de jornalero en invernaderos, viñas, de jardinero, podando, he tenido huerta casi todos los años de mi vida, gallinas, codornices...
> He matado cerdos, pollos, corderos...
> Y he estudiado un módulo de Agricultura intensiva...
> 
> ...



¿y con 10 hectáreas no puedes ser autosuficiente? yo me conformaría con una..


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Ene 2023)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Pues que se andén con ojo porque a veces caen cosas de los puentes. Quedarse mirando como la vaca al tren no va con algunos.



Solo es terrorismo cuando explotan cosas,
esa mami tiene miedo cuando el banco acosa.

_Son los followers son líderes,
Ahora es el tiempo de que consideres..._


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> ¿y con 10 hectáreas no puedes ser autosuficiente? yo me conformaría con una..




Hace 150 años la gente ya era autosuficiente teniendo una huerta al lado de casa. Era una vida muy dura, pero era la única que había. Era eso o nada.


----------



## ashe (3 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hace 150 años la gente ya era autosuficiente teniendo una huerta al lado de casa. Era una vida muy dura, pero era la única que había. Era eso o nada.



con la diferencia que hoy la tecnica puede solucionar muchos de esos inconvenientes del pasado..


----------



## Können (3 Ene 2023)

He scrolleado el vídeo con subs (la parienta duerme) diez segundos.

Y con eso me basta para no verlo. Otro agonías como Pedro Turiel, Niño Becerra y una larga lista de visionarios y gurús.

*Estoy hasta los cojones de los putos agonías pontificadores del decrecimiento*. Porque no va a ocurrir. Porque todos esos hablan y no dan ejemplo. Nadie va a renunciar a vivir peor, salvo que venga por causas climáticas y no queden más cojones, como una mini glaciación de décadas. Algunos científicos y geólogos creen que ya estamos entrando en una de ellas.

Los políticos viven del voto de la gente. Como tensen demasiado la cuerda habrá rebelión. La historia dicen que suele repetirse y no hay mas que ver la historia del pasado.

El coche eléctrico llegará pero no va a sustituir el de combustión. No van a tener mas remedio que convivir. Recordad que en el 2010 o así se quiso prohibir la energía nuclear. Y hoy es verde.

El problema de fondo de toda esta mierda que nos quieren vender es mucho más profundo, lleva décadas se llama comunismo moderno y cada vez más gente se está dando cuenta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ene 2023)

Können dijo:


> He scrolleado el vídeo con subs (la parienta duerme) diez segundos.
> 
> Y con eso me basta para no verlo. Otro agonías como Pedro Turiel, Niño Becerra y una larga lista de visionarios y gurús.
> 
> ...




Pedro Prieto dice que ya vive en un pequeño pueblo y que cultiva algunas cosas para autoconsumo. No vive como un ermitaño porque ahora mismo aún no es totalmente necesario. Es lo que haría cualquier persona inteligente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ene 2023)

La mayor prueba de que hay problemas con los recursos lo demuestra el hecho de que USA se tiene que embarcar en guerras por todo el mundo con países con recursos para mantener su American way of life.

¿Qué pasaría con los recursos mundiales si un país como Nigeria que tiene el mismo número de habitantes que USA quisiera tener su mismo modo de vida y consumir los mismos recursos que ellos?

Ya vemos los problemas que empieza a haber con los recursos ahora que los chinos quieren empezar a consumir como hacen los occidentales. Y por eso tienen colonizada toda África. Si tantos recursos hubiera disponibles ellos no saldrían de su enorme tierra y los buscarían bajo sus pies.

Yo sí opino que hay un problema de recursos en relación al mundo conocido y a la población mundial existente. Cambia alguna de las variables y puede que el problema se elimine.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> Lo he visto entero. Algunos apuntes:
> 
> "La gente se tiene que ir a los pueblos a vivir vida más simple". Los cojones. Quien va a hacer eso? Él? Su familia? Quien él diga? Hasta que no vea a estos pregoneros del decrecimiento viviendo en un pueblo vestidos con ropas viejas y comiendo bocadillos de grillos (es decir, haciendo ellos lo que pregonan para los demás), no me los tomo en serio. Si tan importante es la emergencia, a que esperas a enterrar tu coche y ponerte a cultivar? Es una EMERGENCIA, no? NO?!?
> "Internet se puede caer en cualquier momento". Los cojones. Lo mismo se puede decir de cualquier infraestructura (electricidad, alcantarillado...). Historias asustaviejas sin ninguna base. De hecho Internet es bastante resistente, pero, evidentemente, requiere electricidad.
> ...



Cuando un progre habla, lo hace desde el salón de su casa de 2 kilotones y te dice siempre lo mismo:
"_Tienes que quitarte la vida que llevas ahora y vivir como los pobres porque va a venir el coco y te va a comer_".

Nunca cambian el discurso. Eso sí, ellos nunca predican con el ejemplo.


----------



## DonManuel (3 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pedro Prieto dice que ya vive en un pequeño pueblo y que cultiva algunas cosas para autoconsumo. No vive como un ermitaño porque ahora mismo aún no es totalmente necesario. Es lo que haría cualquier persona inteligente.



Donde dice eso? Porque en la transcripción del vídeo no lo encuentro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> Donde dice eso? Porque en la transcripción del vídeo no lo encuentro.




En otras entrevistas. No recuerdo en cuál exactamente.


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> ¿y con 10 hectáreas no puedes ser autosuficiente? yo me conformaría con una..



No vivo donde tengo esas 10 hectáreas que son de bosque viejo, y las 5 hectáreas que tengo de terreno cultivable el Ayuntamiento me está jodiendo porque quieren construir... 

Aun asi una hectárea es poco a no ser que tengas invernadero y pequeños animales...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## rioskunk (3 Ene 2023)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo siento pero esto de que se acaba se petroleo no me lo trago. La agenda no es más que el embudo para tragar bien hondo comunismo.
> 
> ¿Si se acaba el petroleo por que no decirlo? ¿por que no decir que ya nunca se va a producir más y que su precio ira creciendo continuamente?
> 
> Si me dijeran algo asi me pareceria más creible que toda la mierda NWO (con sus jodiendas incluidas) que nos quieren hacer tragar. No hay nada como el precio para que la gente mueva el culo rapidamente. ¿O acaso te comprarias un Cayenne si te dicen que la gasolina estará en 5 €/l en pocos años? No, te irias a por un utilitario tipo mechero o te plantearias directamente un cambio radical en tu estilo de vida volviendo al campo.



si es cierto que se esta acabando el petroleo de fácil extración y de buena calidad tendrán miedo a que la gente empiece a acapararlo o estados o grande empresas, quizás pretenden mediante el ecologismo y todo tipo de restricciones intentar bajar su consumo para ir buscando soluciones o intentar un transito a un nuevo estilo de vida sin que se las desarme el chiringuito.

a lo mejor no es que se acabe y se produzca por la tierra como algunas teorias promueven pero debido al crecimiento de sociedades como la china y parte de la india que supone un incremento en el consumo del petroleo esto supondría casi el mismo problema si se acabase debido a que muchas economias no tendrían un acceso tan fácil al petroleo y sus derivados.

También me gustaría saber de donde sacan los datos gente como turiel, etc.... que afirman que las petroleras ya no invierten en prospecciones y en nuevos pozos, dan la impresión de que saben que se les acaba el negocio, pero me llama la atención que esta gente tenga acceso a esos informes, no tratarían de ocultarlo, pregunto


----------



## Debunker (3 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Para ser exactos no es que "tengamos que decrecer",esa expresión tiene ciertas connotaciones ideológico-religioso-morales.Es que vamos a decrecer sí o sí, por pura necesidad fáctica de ausencia de suficiente energía barata para mantener el actual tren.



Sí , así es , pero son pocos lo que lo entienden y mucho más cuando 4 chiflados en el poder, se creen Dios y nos cuentan cuentos chinos de extraer helio de la Luna o de Marte junto a materias necesarias para la tecno también en declive, o de asteróides como en la peli "no mires arriba" . 

Digo que esas iniciativas para obtener energía y materiales del espacio exterior es un cuento chino porque el gasto energético suponiendo que tengamos la tecno para modificar la atmósfera aunque sea localmente, de un planeta como Marte con una atmósfera de dióxido de carbono (95%), nitrógeno (3%) y argón (1,6%), requeriría tal cantidad de energía que haría imposible su extracción porque el saldo sería negativo , igual con los pozos de petróleo, puede haber inmensas cantidades de petróleo en el subsuelo, pero para cuando extraerlo requiera gastar un barril de petróleo para obtener un barril de petróleo de nada nos sirve que haya petróleo. De la Luna que decir que consideran que no tiene atmósfera y el "aíre" de la Luna está compuesto de Argón, Neón y Helio, ni una molécula de oxígeno , entiendo que robot fabricados con materiales muy exclusivos y resistentes a esas condiciones podrían moverse y trabajar en esas condiciones , pero vuelvo a lo mismo, gastaríamos más energía de la que obtendríamos solo con el transporte que sería solo con naves espaciales de reducidas dimensiones porque no hay forma de construir gaseoductos o pistas que nos trajeran el tesoro a la la Tierra. 

Y luego está la energía de fusión que ultimmente ha estado en los medios, el estudio de esta energía ya comenzó en 1940 y varios países están en su investigación y consecución pero nada de nada hay, el concepto es bien entendido, es como funcionan las estrellas entre ellas nuestro sol, pero para conseguirlo hay que llegar a la locura absoluta y eso solo se ha conseguido por fracciones ínfimas de segundos inyectando cantidades inimaginables de energía para conseguir temperaturas de 150 millones de grados y un 65% de la energía suministrada, es decir tienen que conseguir la temperatura del núcleo del sol que no de su superficie. 
"La reacción de fusión se produce a temperaturas extremas, a saber unos *150 millones de grados centígrados*. Cuando se calienta la materia a estas temperaturas, se encuentra en el estado de plasma, que es el término que se usa para un gas caliente de partículas cargadas eléctricamente"

Confieso que el experimento o proyecto de esa energía de fusión nuclear me da realmente miedo , pienso que cualquier error o accidente podría pulverizar el planeta, puede ser mi ignorancia la que produzca ese miedo, pero con la caterva de esquizofrénicos que gobiernan este mundo espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## Debunker (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y todo eso se perderá como lágrimas en la lluvia porque a la Nekane de turno, frígida y más fea que un pie, quien en realidad le hace mojar las bragas, lo poco que las moja, es ese negro zumbón que baila tan bien salsa.
> 
> Tanto "aberchalismo" y tiros a traición para terminar como siempre. Si es que.....



No es así, llevo estudiando hace ya algunos años las posibles civilizaciones de humanos que hubo en el planeta desde hace cientos de miles de años o quizás millones, aunque creáis que estoy como una cabra loca cada vez me cuadra todo más , las pistas son increíbles, artilugios que se van descubriendo a través de la arqueología y otros de pura casualidad que demuestran que civilizaciones que surgieron en la historia inmediata como una de las más antiguas conocidas como la Sumeria tenían conocimientos increíbles de medicina, astrología, matemáticas, configuración y administración de la sociedad etc. esa gente no venía del mono , todo lo contrario.

Para resumir, hubo 5 grandes extinciones en el planeta , eso dice la prostituida ciencia, la civilización humana que hubiera en aquellos momentos se fue al carajo y sobrevivieron pequeños núcleos humanos distante unos de otros y alejados de los núcleos masificados que rudimentariamente y en condiciones muy duras preservaron lo más rudimentario de la civilización en la que vivieron. Ese puede ser el gran mérito del forero al que contestas. 

Quizás el punto de donde habría que partir es que, el hombre apareció en el planeta como un ser perfecto humano y fue el hombre el que deterioró su habitad y entorno hasta que las consecuencias fueron nefasta y seguimos en lo mismo, o sea del hombre al mono y NO del mono al hombre y si partes de esa base todo se explica y tiene sentido.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> No es así, llevo estudiando hace ya algunos años las posibles civilizaciones de humanos que hubo en el planeta desde hace cientos de miles de años o quizás millones, aunque creáis que estoy como una cabra loca cada vez me cuadra todo más , las pistas son increíbles, artilugios que se van descubriendo a través de la arqueología y otros de pura casualidad que demuestran que civilizaciones que surgieron en la historia inmediata como una de las más antiguas conocidas como la Sumeria tenían conocimientos increíbles de medicina, astrología, matemáticas, configuración y administración de la sociedad etc. esa gente no venía del mono , todo lo contrario.
> 
> Para resumir, hubo 5 grandes extinciones en el planeta , eso dice la prostituida ciencia, la civilización humana que hubiera en aquellos momentos se fue al carajo y sobrevivieron pequeños núcleos humanos distante unos de otros y alejados de los núcleos masificados que rudimentariamente y en condiciones muy duras preservaron lo más rudimentario de la civilización en la que vivieron. Ese puede ser el gran mérito del forero al que contestas.
> 
> Quizás el punto de donde habría que partir es que, el hombre apareció en el planeta como un ser perfecto humano y fue el hombre el que deterioró su habitad y entorno hasta que las consecuencias fueron nefasta y seguimos en lo mismo, o sea del hombre al mono y NO del mono al hombre y si partes de esa base todo se explica y tiene sentido.



¿?

¿Y esto que tiene que ver con que el nini labriego bildutarra vaya a tener que dejarle las tierras que tanto mima al estado o cualquier pariente lejano que las venderá al día siguiente cuando muera sin descendencia?


----------



## Debunker (3 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Las soluciones que plantea el Sr. Prieto también las veo irreales: dejar de consumir en Europa y EE.UU. para darle esos recursos al África negra sería aún más suicida, porque no haría más que aumentar la explosión demográfica de esos países, que nos acabará devorando (a ellos también), con el aumento de la deforestación y la demanda de alimentos (ni una palabra sobre el crecimiento demográfico de África y otros países, solo que los europeos renunciemos a recursos para dárselos a otros: ahí se le ve al amigo el tufo políticamente correcto y podemita-comunista)



Siempre os olvidáis de que la población de Africa por extensión de terreno y recursos naturales es ínfima comparada con la Europea o la de EEUU, son ellos los que nos dan sus recursos por mucho que nos invadan .

La densidad de población en Africa (hab. por km 2) es de 43, 7

La densidad de población en Europa es dispar entre países más al este o oeste, oscila entre 18 hab. y 1.595, pero de media 109 hab. por km.2 o sea más del doble que la africana.


----------



## 34Pepe (3 Ene 2023)

Todas las previsiones catastróficas se basan en una premisa:

*"NO hay ninguna fuente alternativa para crear energía suficiente"*

Es lo que han vendido a todos los gobiernos interesadamente para seguir teniendo la sartén por el mango los de siempre

No sé el recorrido que puede tener este invento, pero si lo pararon premiando al matrimonio que lo frenó....Cristina Narbona (presidente de honor del PSOE) y Josep Borrell (alto comisionado EU).......... OJO, que el PP con Soria de ministro también lo frenó en seco......que cosas....

Sólo imaginando 500 instalaciones a lo largo del litoral español, abasteciendo de agua y electricidad GRATIS (casi, pero se entiende) se acababan todos nuestros problemas.

Regadíos con bajo coste haciéndonos supercompetitivos, industrias idem atrayendo inversores y consumo de boca ilimitado sin coste.... no sé...a alguien se le ocurriría frenarlo?.....

Lo que está claro es que si tienes las necesidades básicas cubiertas (energía y agua y por extensión tu alimentación) no vas a aceptar cualquier sueldo....verdad?









Alberto Vázquez Figueroa: agua gratis prohibida


El famoso escritor Alberto Vázquez-Figueroa inventó hace 25 años un sistema para desalar agua de mar (patentado (https://patents.google.com/patent/WO1996031436A1/es)) generando energía al mismo tiempo...




odysee.com





Y como soy muy mal pensado imagino que habrá cientos de proyectos como éste frenados para seguir teniéndonos en un puño


----------



## Debunker (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> ¿Y esto que tiene que ver con que el nini labriego bildutarra vaya a tener que dejarle las tierras que tanto mima al estado o cualquier pariente lejano que las venderá al día siguiente cuando muera sin descendencia?



Tu también morirás y nada te llevarás contigo , solo que tu no aportarás nada a que la humanidad siga en pie y aunque no lo sabemos quizás el bit de información que tu vida deje en el universo no será aplaudido por nada ni por nadie y el del bildutarra sí, después de todo esta vida tan incomprensible que somos los humanos, por huevos debe tener un objetivo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Ene 2023)

él quiere que todos nos vayamos al monte menos él.

de este modo el planeta se salvará, para que el pueda seguir en la ciudad

el ser humano es mezquino asi que nos autodestruiremos. Es nuestro sino.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu también morirás y nada te llevarás contigo , solo que tu no aportarás nada a que la humanidad siga en pie y aunque no lo sabemos quizás el bit de información que tu vida deje en el universo no será aplaudido por nada ni por nadie y el del bildutarra sí, después de todo esta vida tan incomprensible que somos los humanos, por huevos debe tener un objetivo.



Hombre faltaría más. Claro que no voy a llevarme nada conmigo o eso espero. Ahora lo que voy a dejar o no, eso tú no lo sabes.


----------



## tixel (3 Ene 2023)

Yo en su momento me trague mucho lo que decía este hombre y miraba mucho su pagina crisisenergetica.org Me asusto mucho en su momento. Actualmente se que es un timo, no hay tal peak oil. El petróleo hasta casi el siglo XX era un residuo sin prácticamente ninguna aplicación y fijate en que se convirtió. Quien dice que no pase con cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Ginko (3 Ene 2023)

Sí es un poco sospechoso que toda esta gente que propaga un mensaje tan terrible y con tantos datos y capacidad de articulación, en primer lugar no se haya dado cuenta de plandemia y de que, según su razonamiento, seguramente ha ocurrido debido a ese peak oil inevitable o que ya ha ocurrido, y que expongan su postura tan tranquilamente sin ser, supuestamente, parte de la élite, porque yo si tuviera dinero ya habría construido uno o varios bunqueres y lugares remotos dónde intentar capear el madmax inevitable que pintan.

Yo también leí una temporada la página se crisis energética, y, conscientemente, más de un forero de ahí tenía un lugar más o menos así y buscaban ser autosuficientes energética y alimentariamente, uno recuerdo que vivía en una casa cueva por Alicante o esa zona.

Pero está gente no parece que mueva un dedo ni se les ve preocupados.

Curioso.


----------



## Debunker (3 Ene 2023)

tixel dijo:


> Yo en su momento me trague mucho lo que decía este hombre y miraba mucho su pagina crisisenergetica.org Me asusto mucho en su momento. Actualmente se que es un timo, no hay tal peak oil. El petróleo hasta casi el siglo XX era un residuo sin prácticamente ninguna aplicación y fijate en que se convirtió. Quien dice que no pase con cualquier otra cosa.




Claro que sí, el petróleo comenzó su andadura a principios del siglo XX y tomó su tiempo en desarrollar el mundo de hoy.

Tu sabes como era el mundo en 1.900? 

En principio éramos 2.000 millones en 1.900 , 120 años después somos 8.000 millones.

No había carreteras, mucho menos autovías que ni en sueño se podían imaginar. Solo había caminos aptos para el trasporte con animales.

No había aeropuertos, ninguno.

Los puertos que había eran iguales o similares a los del Imperio Romano.

Se trabajaba de sol a sol, 6 días y medio a la semana

Los hospitales que había cubrían enormes zonas por lo que siempre estaban super lejos llevaba un día, o dos o tres en alcanzar un hospital casi todos dirigidos y financiados por lo que llamaban "beneficiencia" es decir por la caridad , es decir curas y monjas. 

Los médicos que había cubrían poblaciones de 25.000-30.000 habitantes , se desplazaban en bicicleta y llegaban a una urgencia cuando el enfermo normalmente estaba muerto si el caso era de cierta gravedad, por cosas como una apendicitis moría casi todo el que la sufría o por una hernia y para qué madres dando a luz. 

La difteria, meningitis, viruela , poliomielitis y otras que no recuerdo incluida la peste acampaban a sus anchas produciendo continuamente incontables víctimas de hecho ni se contaban, ¿para qué? se vivía con ello y ya está. 

Los niños comenzaban a trabajar hasta de 7 años pero lo normal eran los 10-12 años.

Alcantarillado muy primitivo había en el centro de las grandes ciudades , no había agua corriente en ninguna parte, los ricos que tenían el privilegio de bañarse llenaban sus bañeras los criados que tenían. 

Las calles eran todas de tierra, puro barro y solo la calle principal de pueblo o ciudad era con adoquines 

Se cagaba y se meaba al áire libre y más o menos donde te pillara , los excesos de mierda en el culo, después de cagar, se limpiaban con una piedra. 

Solo se tenia una ropa normalmente heredada, en los testamentos que la gente hacía se heredaban calcetines, zapatos, bragas o calzoncillos siendo un alto porcentaje esos testamentos solo para heredar eso , como tesoro en paño se guardaba una ropa libre de remiendos y limpia con un clásico sombrerito que solo se usaba para ir a misa, alguna boda o bautizo. 

la única diversión eran las romerías y algún teatro de titiriteros que de vez en cuando llegaba a la ciudad o pueblo. 

Si vivías cerca del mar tenías posibilidades de alimentos más diversos por el pescado y las playas henchidas de almejas y otros moluscos a mano, si vivías más al interior la comida era, garbanzos , lentejas, alubias repetidamente, con más o menos proteínas de animal según posibilidades, se usaba mucho el tocino para dar "gracia y sabor " a los cocidos y conseguir calorías, la gente se inventaba cosas como morcillas o chorizos a base de vegetales y mucha cebolla con algo de tocino, un pollo para Navidad para una familia de 8-10 comensales y cocinado de forma que diera mucho de sí, o sea un pollo asado ni de coña, ni en sueños. 

Los niños no iban a colegio alguno, solo los niños de las clases medias que, tampoco trabajaban, clase media había poca o eras muy rico o eras un miserable.

Del tipo de casas ni te cuento que es muy largo, te baste saber que en una cama dormían hasta 4 y en una habitación ni te digo y afortunado el que tenía un colchón de lana. 

Se lavaba la ropa en los ríos , en lavaderos públicos o lo que llamaban un panero de madera con una tabla rizada para restregar la ropa, el jabón para todo se hacía en la casa con aceites super quemadas y sosa y hacer la colada en invierno era una tortura china por el agua congelada. Así que cambiarse de ropa era cuando se podía, pocas veces y calentarte con un brasero de picón o carbón que quemaba las piernas y el resto del cuerpo gélido. 

Niños y mayores, pero en especial los niños en invierno tenían manos y orejas llenas de sabañones que solían infectarse produciendo pupas muy dolorosas. 

Desplazarse a 30 kms. era una odisea , la ida y vuelta consumía todo el día. 

levantarte por la mañana y antes de poder tomar un café, echar una hora en encender una hornilla de carbón , moler el café, sacar agua del pozo o ir al quinto coño de una fuente , el agua era un tesoro por el esfuerzo que requería obtenerla. 

Aunque pienses que eso es Africa , eso era el Gran Imperio y nuestra Europa al 100% , no había otra cosa. Ni te digo en los países nórdicos. 


Supongo que ya te haces una idea pero puedo contarte más y de eso nos libró el petróleo y nos trajo hasta aquí y estamos muriendo de éxito.

Hemos llegado al punto que no es solo la energía, aunque es lo más importante , son otros recursos y los continentes con más recursos , por tanto los más ricos de verdad, son Africa y Sudamerica y a ello se debe que sean los más pobres de este mundo construído con el petróleo. 

No es tan difícil de entender que debemos bajar nuestro consumo en cantidad y calidad ayer, no hoy, pero eso es un trauma colosal y casi imposible de realizar porque la gente no lo entiende, por tanto estamos condenados a guerras y la peor guerra la de las élites con sus armas nucleares, armas que también nos dio el petróleo y toda esta tecno irresponsable que nos ha hecho dependientes de internet y que una llamarada solar puede destruir y mandarnos en solo días a la Edad Media o al 1.900 que para el caso es igual.


----------



## Miguelae (3 Ene 2023)

Cojo sitio 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alew (3 Ene 2023)

El decrecimiento no es una idea a debatir o a concretar, es algo que ya está aquí. Cuando hablamos de inflación es decrecimiento. Cuando hablamos de roturas de stock es decrecimiento. Cuando hablamos de restricciones energéticas es decrecimiento. Por mucho que lo vayan dosificando, que nosotros lo normalicemos, y que la causa que lo origina vaya cambiando (Covid, Ucrania, etc), sigue siendo decrecimiento. No lo percibimos como tal porque todavía tiramos de ahorros; vivimos en un lugar privilegiado del mundo; nos compran deuda y nos regalan paguitas, pero todo eso es cuestión de tiempo que se acabe y entonces llamaremos a las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## DonManuel (3 Ene 2023)

No os enteráis: decrecerán los que quieran decrecer, tengan que decrecer o les obliguen a decrecer. Los que no quieran y puedan, seguirán creciendo. Esto es así, independientemente de la energía y los recursos. Todos estos debates vienen a raíz de la época de paz que vivimos desde el fin de la 2a GM, y se acabarán cuando empiece la 3a.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> No os enteráis: decrecerán los que quieran decrecer, tengan que decrecer o les obliguen a decrecer.* Los que no quieran y puedan, seguirán creciendo. Esto es así, independientemente de la energía y los recursos*. Todos estos debates vienen a raíz de la época de paz que vivimos desde el fin de la 2a GM, y se acabarán cuando empiece la 3a.




¿Cómo creces sin energía y recursos?

Si dudas de la santa fe del progreso infinito te llaman hereje y te acusan también de comunista:

Genocidio Comunista disfrazado de PeakOil... PEDRO PRIETO pertenece a un grupo que promueve el COMUNISMO


----------



## DonManuel (4 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Cómo creces sin energía y recursos?
> 
> Si dudas de la santa fe del progreso infinito te llaman hereje y te acusan también de comunista:
> 
> Genocidio Comunista disfrazado de PeakOil... PEDRO PRIETO pertenece a un grupo que promueve el COMUNISMO



Le quitas la energía y los recursos a otros, muchacho! Como se ha hecho desde que el hombre es hombre! O espabilas o decreces. Lo cojonudo es que te están convenciendo de que decrecer (empobrecerte) es lo mejor para ti.


----------



## Ponix (4 Ene 2023)

DonManuel dijo:


> Le quitas la energía y los recursos a otros, muchacho! Como se ha hecho desde que el hombre es hombre! O espabilas o decreces. Lo cojonudo es que te están convenciendo de que decrecer (empobrecerte) es lo mejor para ti.



Es lo que queda y no hay alternativa a los hidrocarburos. Es el tema. Decrecerá toda la sociedad sí o sí en el momento que la falta de energía empiece a tumbar redes de internet y movilidad. Puede ser una demolición controlada como lo están "intentando" o puede ser una caida al vacío. Eso es difícil de saber realmente. 
Pero el covid, la guerra ucraniana, las sanciones a Rusia, las normas medioambientales.. Son formas de obligar un decrecimiento controlado.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (4 Ene 2023)

Lo peor de todo es que el pobre viejo gagá del PPP ya se ha enterado de que el petróleo es de origen abiótico pero él sigue erre que erre con su cantinela findemundista.


----------



## Cimbrel (4 Ene 2023)

Cuando la sociedad se movía con carbón, el carbón se iba a acabar. Malthus empezó a dar por culo ahí.

El carbón hoy es ultra abundante y no se extrae porque hay otras fuentes de energía con más poder calorífico.

Cuando el petróleo se agote (que no llegará) la tecnología habrá avanzado tanto que será un producto sin mucho valor, o con mucho menos del que tiene hoy.

también se iba a deforestar la Amazonía por usar fólios hasta que el uso masivo del PDF y los soportes virtuales han dejado el uso del papel en algo residual.

A lo que voy: esta gente hace análisis sin tener en cuenta el factor tecnológico y de I+D de la sociedad, en constante evolución. El ser humano no es un ente estático y la prueba de que HAY PETRÓLEO PARA ABURRIR es que pese a fluctuaciones el litro de gasolina no cuesta 5 euros ni está racionado por habitante. Se sigue usando plástico a mansalva y hay energía de sobra. Esto va de COMUNISMO 2.0 Y CONTROL SOCIAL y este señor, como la mayoría de titiriteros que salen en los medios de la MATRIX pontifica el discurso adecuado acorde a lo que su amo le ha dicho.

Este tío no es un outsider lúcido. Habla bien y es convincente pero es parte del sistema.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (4 Ene 2023)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Cuando la sociedad se movía con carbón, el carbón se iba a acabar. Malthus empezó a dar por culo ahí.
> 
> El carbón hoy es ultra abundante y no se extrae porque hay otras fuentes de energía con más poder calorífico.
> 
> ...



Tienes demasiada fe en la tecnología. Además para que haya I+D tienes que tener 2 cosas: gente preparada y excedentes de recursos para que la gente se pueda dedicar a investigar y desarrollar cosas nuevas. Nos van a faltar las 2.

Tu post me ha recordado a la película No mires arriba.


----------



## HaCHa (4 Ene 2023)

Los imbéciles que os pensáis que la economía es más importante que los recursos naturales, la salud y el medio ambiente deberíais de probar a contar vuestro dinero mientras aguantáis la respiración.

Si no nos pilla el pico de los hidrocarburos lo harán el agotamiento de los fosfatos, el agotamiento de las materias primas, el colapso medioambiental, el cambio climático o la próxima pandemia. Está todo eso a punto de estallar y mucho más interconectado de lo que parece, de hecho hay enlaces sólidos prácticamente entre todas las amenazas que se ciernen sobre nosotros, por lo que cabe esperar que varias de las bombas de relojería en las que nos ha instalado este capitalismo tan subnormal se hagan estallar las unas a las otras y a corto plazo.

Así que a tomar por culo la economía.* A tomar por el puto culo y punto.* La ruina no es nada comparado con lo que nos jugamos aquí. Estaríamos todos mucho mejor asumiendo confinamientos, restricciones al consumo privado, la movilidad y demás vainas. Cuanto antes lo aceptéis antes os ahorraréis grandes partes del dolor que nos aguarda sí o sí.


----------



## Pinchazo (4 Ene 2023)

Lo que hace la gente como Pedro Prieto siempre es lo mismo.

Coger las potenciales soluciones y sólo ver los problemas ( que además tienen diversas soluciones propuestas) y además, exagerarlos hasta el infinito.
Exagerar problemas y fechas.

Ignorar lo que dicen otros del mismo tema.

Todo con el objetivo de concluir que "la única solución es social".

Pero el caso es que sus predicciones del pasado fallaron, y las futuras van a fallar también.

Porque en realidad, ningún problema (de los reales... algunos ni son tal) de los planteados es insalvable. Y por eso se instalan más y más. Y habrá más y más vehículos eléctricos y más vectores energéticos, etc. etc. a medida que pasa el tiempo.

Hacer chascarrillos es fácil, y además siempre es posible. No importa si lo que se critica es viable o no. El chascarrillo y la exageración siempre es posible.

Pero si en lugar de eso nos vamos a los datos, pues vemos que las renovables siguen viento en popa.

Los argumentos en plan "las renovables necesitan de los fósiles" son falsos. Necesitan energía y materias primas, y dado que nuestro mundo usa aún muchos fósiles, pues obviamente estos se usa hoy en día.

Será mucho menos a medida que estos van desapareciendo del conjunto.

¿No os lo creéis? No importa. El mundo se mueve independientemente de lo que creas.

Hace un tiempo comentaba la noticia de Fertiberia de poner una planta de hidrógeno para librarse del gas natural. Esas cosas se olvidan, pero algunas fructifican.









Primer fertilizante que se producirá con hidrógeno verde - Industria Química


Grupo Fertiberia da un paso más en su objetivo de avanzar en la descarbonización del sector agroalimentario y anuncia al mercado el lanzamiento de su nueva línea de productos denominados Impact Zero




www.industriaquimica.es





Ya están por vender el producto. Y ese producto significa que seguirá estando disponible aunque Argelia o Rusia nos corten el gas.

¿Qué pasa con el consumo mundial? Pues que mientras que nosotros tenemos que cambiar mucho, porque tenemos infraestructura vieja, países que aún están construyendo muchas cosas por primera vez, como los chinos, se saltan directamente pasos y van directamente a la electrificación.









Los coches eléctricos arrasan en China: en un mes se han vendido más de 403.000 unidades


China ya es el mercado más importante del mundo en el segmento eléctrico. Con un crecimiento exponencial, las cifras demuestran la rápida transformación del parque, y en mayo 1 de cada 3 coches nuevos fue eléctrico.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com





Por eso la presión sobre el agotamiento fósil no va a ser el que corresponde al nivel de economía que se desarrollará. Porque la electrificación está comenzando, aunque aún nos queden muchos años por delante.

También nos quedan muchos años por delante de fósiles, también hay que decirlo. Simplemente van a ir perdiendo peso con el paso del tiempo.

Y Pedro Prieto se morirá prediciendo la catástrofe por llegar.


----------



## Debunker (4 Ene 2023)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Cuando la sociedad se movía con carbón, el carbón se iba a acabar. Malthus empezó a dar por culo ahí.



El carbón en cuanto apareció el petróleo comenzó a no utilizarse, era obvio, clásico ejemplo era la niebla continúa y asfixiante de Londres debido a las chimeneas de los hogares que usaban carbón, es una energía muy sucia y gracias a esa particularidad las reservas de carbón mundiales son varias veces superiores a el petróleo. 



Cimbrel dijo:


> Cuando el petróleo se agote (que no llegará) la tecnología habrá avanzado tanto que será un producto sin mucho valor, o con mucho menos del que tiene hoy



La energía no se sustituye con tecnología, la tecnología no crea energía , la tecnología no solo necesita de energía, sin energía la tecno no existe, la tecnología solo puede descubrir una fuente de energía que nos sea accesible, por ejemplo la energía de fusión nuclear de las estrellas, pero de momento y después de decenas de años aplicando tecno, estamos muy , muy lejos de conseguirlo pero siempre es posible que algún milagro ocurra, la esperanza es lo último que debe perderse. 

La energía no se crea ni se destruye, se transforma que es lo que hacemos , transformamos la energía en billones de cachivaches de consumo, o quemándola para mover vehículos y maquinaria y en esa transformación de la energía, ésta se degrada, se pierde. 

Sobre el agotamiento del petróleo solo hay que ver los pozos que se han agotado, por ejemplo en EEUU, y como se recurre al petróleo de pizarra en Canadá, al franking en EEUU, al petróleo pesado de Venezuela , la declive en Noruega o de UK , puede que en esos pozos o en incluso en diversos lugares del planeta haya petróleo y mucho, pero si su extracción por profundidad o situación conlleva que su extracción necesite de un alto porcentaje de energía, no nos vale de nada, es decir, si para extraer un bidón de petróleo tienes que usar un bidón de petróleo es igual a que no hay petróleo, otro caso son los petróleos pesados porque tienen disueltos grandes cantidades de materiales y el petróleo se usa como gasolina o diesel y refinar ese petróleo (extraer los materiales que tiene disueltos ) cuesta un huevo en energía , igual que el fraking con un alto coste medio ambiental y energético que se recurra a esos métodos y falta de calidad del petróleo ya te dice que hay escasez. 

Es claro y diáfano que la agenda de los que mandan va dirigida casi en esencia a la reducción del uso del petróleo y gas y de ahí deriva todo demás, desde comer insectos y gusanos al no tendrás nada y serás feliz, la excusa es el CC , dicho lo cual personas que piensan como tú, pueden elegir entre peak oil o Cambio Climático pero el camino y el destino es el mismo y puedo asegurarte que no se trabaja en tecnología para revertir ese futuro tan cercano y terrorífico que nos anuncian a grito pelado. Todo lo contrario, la tecno trabaja en como controlar nuestras mentes, en como reducir la población, en convertirnos en transhumanos y otras cosas como el metaverso para vivir felizmente en un mundo virtual y ahí consumemos nuestras inútiles vidas.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (7 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> Siempre os olvidáis de que la población de Africa por extensión de terreno y recursos naturales es ínfima comparada con la Europea o la de EEUU, son ellos los que nos dan sus recursos por mucho que nos invadan .
> 
> La densidad de población en Africa (hab. por km 2) es de 43, 7
> 
> La densidad de población en Europa es dispar entre países más al este o oeste, oscila entre 18 hab. y 1.595, pero de media 109 hab. por km.2 o sea más del doble que la africana.



Te olvidas de que una buena parte de África es desierto (Sáhara, Kalahari, Namib, Ogaden), otra selva (cuenca del Congo) y buena parte sábana improductiva (al norte y al sur de las selvas). Por lo que la densidad de población es una ilusión matemática. Cierto es que el consumo de recursos es muy inferior a Europa, Norteamérica y Extremo Oriente (fundamentalmente China y Japón).


----------



## Debunker (7 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Te olvidas de que una buena parte de África es desierto (Sáhara, Kalahari, Namib, Ogaden), otra selva (cuenca del Congo) y buena parte sábana improductiva (al norte y al sur de las selvas). Por lo que la densidad de población es una ilusión matemática. Cierto es que el consumo de recursos es muy inferior a Europa, Norteamérica y Extremo Oriente (fundamentalmente China y Japón).



No, no me olvido, de hecho cuando lo escribí me dije : ya saldrá alguien con los desiertos. Desiertos como el Sáhara gracias al cual tenemos: " El territorio _del Sahara_ Occidental es muy rico en recursos naturales, con grandes yacimientos en fosfatos, petróleo, gas, pesca y arena. " No se si sabes que hasta la arena se ha convertido en un bien super apreciado. 

Si acotamos por países, el país más poblado con enorme diferencia de Africa, es Nigeria que alcanza 229 hab. por Km2, los países Bajos de Europa con 507 hab. por kms. o Bélgica con 377 hab. por km2 rompen esa percepción , en cualquier caso lo que hace daño no es la población, sino el consumo de esa población, por poner un ejemplo, se pueden poner cientos, *Suecia es una zona de baja densidad de población europea con una densidad de población de 20 hab, por kms y un total de población de 10, 42 hab. por km2, Suecia consume 300.000 barriles de petróleo al día. 

Nigeria con una densidad de población de 229 hab. por km2 y un total de 213, 4 millones de hab. consume 269. 000 barriles de petróleo al día , la diferencia es bestial.*

Dicho lo cual si yo tuviera que solucionar el mundo porque nuestros recursos no nos permiten seguir adelante con el sistema actual, al primero que eliminaría de todas todas es a EEUU , seguido por todos sus vasallos occidentales: UE, Canadá, Australia , Japón etc. y ataría en corto a China , Corea del Sur, Taiwan etc. en sudamrica y menos en Africa no tendría que hacer nada, solo dejarles seguir en su ritmo, ellos mismos solucionarían su exceso de población y subsistencia porque las poblaciones se auto regulan según sus recursos, siempre fue así.

El planeta es de todo ser humano nacido en el mismo, los países que se erigen como Imperios acaparando los recursos a través de crímenes y abusos bestiales y encima por la cara con el vil engaño de imprimir papelitos que no valen ni el papel en que están impresos, deberían ser eliminados para siempre de la faz de la tierra. Es la única forma de conseguir estabilidad y justicia en el Planeta.


----------



## Opty (7 Ene 2023)

La hora mejor invertida de la semana, que pasada de vídeo


----------



## Ponix (7 Ene 2023)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que el pobre viejo gagá del PPP ya se ha enterado de que el petróleo es de origen abiótico pero él sigue erre que erre con su cantinela findemundista.



Que pesados con que si es abiótico. RETORNO ENERGÉTICO. Esa es la cuestión.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (7 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> No, no me olvido, de hecho cuando lo escribí me dije : ya saldrá alguien con los desiertos. Desiertos como el Sáhara gracias al cual tenemos: " El territorio _del Sahara_ Occidental es muy rico en recursos naturales, con grandes yacimientos en fosfatos, petróleo, gas, pesca y arena. " No se si sabes que hasta la arena se ha convertido en un bien super apreciado.
> 
> Si acotamos por países, el país más poblado con enorme diferencia de Africa, es Nigeria que alcanza 229 hab. por Km2, los países Bajos de Europa con 507 hab. por kms. o Bélgica con 377 hab. por km2 rompen esa percepción , en cualquier caso lo que hace daño no es la población, sino el consumo de esa población, por poner un ejemplo, se pueden poner cientos, *Suecia es una zona de baja densidad de población europea con una densidad de población de 20 hab, por kms y un total de población de 10, 42 hab. por km2, Suecia consume 300.000 barriles de petróleo al día.
> 
> ...



Me temo que no se van a eliminar a si mismos ni van a cambiar nada central, más allá de imponer medidas a los de abajo. Lo de los desiertos venía por la densidad de población, no porque los desiertos no albergen riquezas (aunque no todos al mismo nivel). Lo que está claro es que el planeta no da para que todo el mundo tenga el nivel medio de vida medio occidental. Respecto a los imperios todos, de todos los continentes, épocas y étnias dominantes, se han dedicado a explotar y machacar a otros, no son hermanitas de la caridad: desde Asiria, Roma, los incas, los mongoles, el impero de Ghana, el imperio Songhay, la China Han o Manchú, el califato Omeya o el Imperio Español, Británico, Anglonorteamericano, Ruso, entre otros muchos. Es la lógica del poder, del poder supremo y de los intereses de los oligarcas cercanos a la cúpula, que dejan caer algunas migajas para los de abajo. Pero, al final, el destino nos alcanzará. Espero estar muerto cuando eso pase.


----------



## Debunker (7 Ene 2023)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Me temo que no se van a eliminar a si mismos ni van a cambiar nada central, más allá de imponer medidas a los de abajo. Lo de los desiertos venía por la densidad de población, no porque los desiertos no albergen riquezas (aunque no todos al mismo nivel). Lo que está claro es que el planeta no da para que todo el mundo tenga el nivel medio de vida medio occidental. Respecto a los imperios todos, de todos los continentes, épocas y étnias dominantes, se han dedicado a explotar y machacar a otros, no son hermanitas de la caridad: desde Asiria, Roma, los incas, los mongoles, el impero de Ghana, el imperio Songhay, la China Han o Manchú, el califato Omeya o el Imperio Español, Británico, Anglonorteamericano, Ruso, entre otros muchos. Es la lógica del poder, del poder supremo y de los intereses de los oligarcas cercanos a la cúpula, que dejan caer algunas migajas para los de abajo. Pero, al final, el destino nos alcanzará. Espero estar muerto cuando eso pase.




Estoy de acuerdo y por supuesto yo , !pobre de mi¡ voy a cambiar nada, sí, hubo grandes imperios , nunca ninguno aspiró al control de todo el planeta quizás por falta de herramientas, sea como sea estamos en el ahora, EEUU se chupa él solito las vidas de millones en el planeta, aspira las vidas como si fueran cocaína y eso les está produciendo esquizofrenia, sus castas están como cabras locas.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

Ha quedado un buen hilo. No sólo el vídeo es interesante.


----------



## Alex Cosma (7 Ene 2023)

Debunker dijo:


> No, no me olvido, de hecho cuando lo escribí me dije : ya saldrá alguien con los desiertos. Desiertos como el Sáhara gracias al cual tenemos: " El territorio _del Sahara_ Occidental es muy rico en recursos naturales, con grandes yacimientos en fosfatos, petróleo, gas, pesca y arena. " No se si sabes que hasta la arena se ha convertido en un bien super apreciado.
> 
> Si acotamos por países, el país más poblado con enorme diferencia de Africa, es Nigeria que alcanza 229 hab. por Km2, los países Bajos de Europa con 507 hab. por kms. o Bélgica con 377 hab. por km2 rompen esa percepción , en cualquier caso lo que hace daño no es la población, sino el consumo de esa población, por poner un ejemplo, se pueden poner cientos, *Suecia es una zona de baja densidad de población europea con una densidad de población de 20 hab, por kms y un total de población de 10, 42 hab. por km2, Suecia consume 300.000 barriles de petróleo al día.
> 
> ...



La solución es compleja y múltiple, y aun así no será SOLUCIÓN, porque no hay ninguna solución completa para reparar el desaguisado de 200 años de "progreso" (progreso del imperialismo). Ese "progreso" que se puede resumir en que los dos *falsos *enfrentados y *falsos *enemigos, el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL, han crecido tanto que ahora son dos leviatanes.

De las pocas cosas claras que tenemos (o deberíamos tener) es que todo este "progreso" llevado a cabo por dicho dúo y su entramado, ha sido dirigido *desde arriba hacia abajo*. Por tanto, la única diferencia sustancial que podríamos (deberíamos) introducir en la ecuación a resolver sería la de empezar a construir *desde abajo hacia arriba* la nueva sociedad del futuro.

A los que no estén de acuerdo con este pre-requisito, les sugiero que dejen de gastar tiempo y energía en debatir todos estos asuntos, porque ellos mismos han decidido no tener ni voz ni voto, al haber delegado la totalidad de su existencia en las castas de expertos, y pretender que todo siga igual (que en su parte ingenua-optimista se traduce en que los mismos que nos han llevado hasta aquí sean los que nos saquen de aquí).

El 80% de la población, que los "formados" e "informados" de este foro tachan de NPCs, al menos son más coherentes, ya que no tienen inquietudes intelectuales y obran en consecuencia. Hacen lo que les dicen que tienen que hacer y punto. Llevan un vida infrahumana, pero al menos coherente.

El problema lo tienen los "formados" e "informados" (que no están en el PODER o al servicio directo del PODER) y que creen estar haciendo algo de provecho e incluso (contradiciendo a su delegacionismo), creen estar aportando algo para proyectar la sociedad del futuro.

De los CMs, informantes, confidentes, y demás gente a sueldo de partidos o del Estado (CNI, brigada de información de la policía y de la Guardia Ciivil, grupo de delitos telemáticos de ambos cuerpos, etc. etc.) no digo nada, ¿para qué? Ellos cobran por hacer lo que hacen, y a la vista está que su ética, moral, convivencialidad y humanidad, las ponen por debajo de sus ambiciones económicas.

Ellos han decidido llevar la vida que llevan; vosotros también.

Lo que acontece (en todo momento y lugar) es el resultado final de la interacción de las ACCIONES de las personas. Y digo acciones, no pensamientos, porque ningún pensamiento sirve de nada si no se traduce en acción.

Si la mayoría sigue con su acción de NO ACCIÓN y dejar que la totalidad de la existencia del PUEBLO sea decidida por minorías poderhabientes y sus castas de expertos, pues lo dicho ---> huelga todo debate. Y a ese 80% de NPCs se le podría sumar sin problemas el otro 10% de formados-informados (pero que también son delegacionistas), para así dejar, coherentemente, que sea ese otro 10% de formados-informados al servicio del poder (o que son el poder directamente) los que sigan decidiendo todo.

El sistema de dominación no sólo permite, sino que impulsa todos estos debates y medios de debate (internet y todas sus posibilidades) para que la gente, sobre todo, como digo, los formados-informados-delegacionistas, crean que viven en libertad (siquiera relativa) y que además su opinión sirve para algo.

Los formados-informados-delegacionistas viven en un absoluta disonancia cognitiva, cosa que no les sucede ni al 80% de NPCs ni al 10% de castas de expertos y minorías poderhabientes.

Los formados-informados, deberían dejar de ser delegacionistas (con ese 80% de NPCs hay más que suficiente delegacionismo) y deberían ser los que hicieran la REVOLUCIÓN, pero su decisión es perder el tiempo en debates estériles. Es decir, ni deciden pasar de todo (y sumarse a los NPCS y su vida a ras de suelo, con cero miras elevadas), ni deciden tomar las riendas de su destino junto a sus iguales, sino que se dedican a verbosear y nada más.

Ese 80% de NPCs, y el 10% de élites de poder y castas de expertos a su servicio tienen actitudes (acciones) útiles y coherentes, en este caso útiles al PODER; pero ese otro 10% de formados-informados-conscientes tiene actitudes-acciones que no sirven para nada en el mejor de los casos. Y en el peor de los casos, sirven al PODER, porque esa "clase-media-informadita" es la que sirve para que parezca que "algo se mueve". Es decir, para que parezca que los "conscientes e informados" se están moviendo para crear la mejor sociedad posible.


----------



## Debunker (7 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Ese 80% de NPCs, y el 10% de élites de poder y castas de expertos a su servicio tienen actitudes (acciones) útiles y coherentes, en este caso útiles al PODER; pero ese otro 10% de formados-informados-conscientes tiene actitudes-acciones que no sirven para nada en el mejor de los casos. Y en el peor de los casos, sirven al PODER, porque esa "clase-media-informadita" es la que sirve para que parezca que "algo se mueve". Es decir, para que parezca que los "conscientes e informados" se están moviendo para crear la mejor sociedad posible.




Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, solo que a mi personalmente no me aplica, solo puedo hacer lo que hago, soy muy mayor y mi vida toca a su fín. Es hasta difícil para mí levantarme por las mañanas , no tengo energía ni para ver a mis nietos, como para ser una revolucionaria    

Como he vivido años, no deja de sorprenderme la situación de la sociedad actual , hay tal monstruosidad de cosas que ocurren ante nuestros ojos y nadie reacciona, ni siquiera pido una revolución, sino brazos caídos a la hora de votar entre una mierda y una pasa , pero ni esas y por si fuera poco todos divididos y sí hasta los despiertos o informados colaboramos con el poder dando la falsa sensación de que hay oposición y libertad de opinar .


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

Hombre, después de ver el vídeo, y aún diciendo obvias verdades, es un cuñado de bar total.


----------

